# I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PICs}



## Phaserburn

*I think I just found a grave in my yard...! - UPDATED*

I was picking up some trash in my yard yesterday, courtesy of a couple of raccoons that live on my property.  Anyway, some papers had blown around and I moved some brush and leaves around to get at them, and lo and behold: a small tombstone!

It is partially broken on the right side, but it has a name and date range: 1849-1911. Sure looks like a gravestone to me. My first impulse was to pick it up to examine it more closely, as it's a flatish marker kind of stone, but I thought better of it and decided not to disturb it. I have no way of knowing if there is in fact a grave underneath the stone, but I can't imagine it just being left there by accident or as rubbish of some kind. I wouldn't want to disrespect this unknown tenant on my property!

I live in a wooded area, but maybe 10 miles from a small city. I've owned my house for only 3 years, and the seller certainly didn't mention this. Do I have recourse? This deceased man seems to be forgotten. Despite my intense curiosity as to the identity/life of this person, I am reticent to bring it up to the local historical society for info as I don't know if I am responsible in some way. I know that sounds kind of silly, but what if I want to sell my home down the road? I would think I'd have to disclose this fact or rectify it in some fashion.

Anyway, what do you think? It also has quite the eerie/creepy factor going for it to a degree. But mostly, it smacks of a piece of history that has lain undiscovered for the last 95 years.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

I think you need to find out whether there's really something there before thinking about recourse. However if there IS a grave there, Iyou probably do have a claim against the seller for misrepresentation if nothing else.


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Wow! And no one found it when they built the house? I think there must be a way to have it moved somewhere else. (like the cemetery)

You mention that it was hidden, If the previous owner didn't knew about it in good faith, probably you can't do anything, maybe contacting a museum or local history society could help.

Alexgt


----------



## gadget_lover

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

If you have a name and date you might be able to get some info from google.

The presence of a marker does not always mean there's a grave. My neighbor has a small headstone in his garage. It was surplus and he thought it would make a good base for a project. I've heard of machinists using them as a flat reference surface.

Having said that... It would creap me out too! 

Daniel


----------



## metalhed

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Phaserburn -- I do a lot of family geneaological research, if you PM me the name and dates, along with details of your location, I might be able to find some info for you.

Can't promise of course, but there is probably a census record for the name in question. Can't hurt to look.

Just PM me if you want me to check for you.

Steve


----------



## ACMarina

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

I'd maybe poke around with the local churches in the area and see what you can find..


----------



## Mike Painter

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Is there a library in the “nearby” town?
I say “nearby” because in 1911, ten miles was probably a two or three hour journey by horse.
Is there a cemetery in the town?
Newspaper records might give an indication of stolen gravestones, something not uncommon.
Did there used to be a town where you live now?
If none of the above it’s probably a private grave and might be of some historical interest. I’d certainly report it.

The gravestone probably stood up at one time. As far as I know flat gravestones are pretty much a product of the modern body snatchers who own cemeteries. 

It allows for cheaper maintenance since they can mow right over the marker. 
The idea is to sell you “perpetual care” along with your grave as early as possible. The money goes into an account and draws interest. When I worked for an FBS (******* Body Snatcher) he made enough off the interest one quarter to pay all salaries, expenses and buy new tractors to mow with. A bit went into his pocket.


----------



## Trashman

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Maybe, if it is an occupied grave, the person is buried with valuable treasures! Hey, this could be the biggest find of the 21st century! News crews and reporters from around the globe might be beating down your door with stacks of money just to get "the scoop"! Fame and fortune, just think of it.... quick, go dig 'em up!


----------



## Taylorf

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

That would definitely creep me out. Keep us updated if you find out any more about it because this is really making me curious, though Im not sure why?:huh2:


----------



## LumenHound

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*



Trashman said:


> Maybe, if it is an occupied grave, the person is buried with valuable treasures! Hey, this could be the biggest find of the 21st century! News crews and reporters from around the globe might be beating down your door with stacks of money just to get "the scoop"! Fame and fortune, just think of it.... quick, go dig 'em up!



Does TV journalist Geraldo Rivera know about this?
He could be beating a path to your door this very moment.


----------



## Taylorf

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Can you read the name because that might make it easy to find out who the person was. I just typed in 1849-1911 in google and several people came up. None were in Connecticut though.


----------



## JPasquini

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*



Phaserburn said:


> I was picking up some trash in my yard yesterday, courtesy of a couple of raccoons that live on my property.  Anyway, some papers had blown around and I moved some brush and leaves around to get at them, and lo and behold: a small tombstone!
> 
> It is partially broken on the right side, but it has a name and date range: 1849-1911. Sure looks like a gravestone to me. My first impulse was to pick it up to examine it more closely, as it's a flatish marker kind of stone, but I thought better of it and decided not to disturb it. I have no way of knowing if there is in fact a grave underneath the stone, but I can't imagine it just being left there by accident or as rubbish of some kind. I wouldn't want to disrespect this unknown tenant on my property!
> 
> I live in a wooded area, but maybe 10 miles from a small city. I've owned my house for only 3 years, and the seller certainly didn't mention this. Do I have recourse? This deceased man seems to be forgotten. Despite my intense curiosity as to the identity/life of this person, I am reticent to bring it up to the local historical society for info as I don't know if I am responsible in some way. I know that sounds kind of silly, but what if I want to sell my home down the road? I would think I'd have to disclose this fact or rectify it in some fashion.
> 
> Anyway, what do you think? It also has quite the eerie/creepy factor going for it to a degree. But mostly, it smacks of a piece of history that has lain undiscovered for the last 95 years.



This sort of thing happens every so often in my area of New York/New England. Typically, however, it turns out that the tombstones aren't marking a grave but rather were used at one time or another as a stone walkway. Such as story made the news in my local town a couple of years ago when four or five stones were found, and they all turned out to be "recycled" pavers.


----------



## Sigman

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

What if there's a jar of gold coins buried there? I'd say it's yours! (I promise I'll not tell anyone if you make a donation to me!  )


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

I'd say first figure out if it's a real grave. If so, see if you get a good or bad or whatever "vibe" and go from there. If I had a good feeling about the person I'd let them rest in peace.

Cheers.:buddies:

Edit: Maybe look up the family of the person's grave, see what they have to say.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Hmmm, metal detector maybe?? This is cool! Updates as they happen please!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Hmmm, metal detector maybe?? This is cool! Updates as they happen please!!



That's what I'm thinking also. If there is a grave there, you might pick up th emetal from a belt buckle, eyeglass frames or something else. At least it'll give you a clue as to whether it's worth looking into further.


----------



## Monolith

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Easiest thing to do is to trace the deed of the land back to that time period (1911) and see who owned the property.


----------



## jeep44

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Ever see "Poltergiest"?


----------



## LifeNRA

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Start digging! Maybe they were buried with their lucky $20 gold piece! Just kidding..... maybe.


----------



## markdi

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

you could post a picture of the head stone


----------



## Darell

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Might not be human. A horse could live that long. A REALLY healthy horse.


----------



## lightlust

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

A man says, "Waiter, there's a fly in my soup!"

The waiter replies, "SHHH! Now everyone will want one!"

If you brag about it, then EVERYONE in the neighborhood would want a backyard gravesite. 

:laughing: SHHHH! :laughing:


----------



## 270winchester

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

sounds like a fun saturday for your kids(if you got 'em)... 

Just make sure you wear some good gas mask and good gloves when you dig it up. I have been near decomposed bodies and the stench is pretty barf-inducing...


----------



## tiktok 22

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Jimmy Hoffa??????????


----------



## Mike Painter

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*



270winchester said:


> sounds like a fun saturday for your kids(if you got 'em)...
> 
> Just make sure you wear some good gas mask and good gloves when you dig it up. I have been near decomposed bodies and the stench is pretty barf-inducing...


If they died in 1911 there will be probably be nothing left except bones and certainly no smell.


----------



## KC2IXE

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*



JPasquini said:


> This sort of thing happens every so often in my area of New York/New England. Typically, however, it turns out that the tombstones aren't marking a grave but rather were used at one time or another as a stone walkway. Such as story made the news in my local town a couple of years ago when four or five stones were found, and they all turned out to be "recycled" pavers.



I've seen that a few times myself - I can remember one in Flushing (NYC) at one time - it was an old "Bluestone" walkway. Now gone - in fact, almost all the old bluestone walks are gone - one of the last was along side my Mother in Laws old house - now ripped down - thing the walk is still there, but not for long


----------



## Sigman

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Lots of humor & fun thoughts for sure - but indeed out of respect for the "possibly buried deceased" and family, I'd do a little research, contacting some appropriate authorities with questions perhaps?

Someone could be very happy/thankful that you've found one of their ancestors? Ah, but then all that gold would be known about. Hmmmmm? :thinking: Finders keepers?


----------



## CLHC

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Interesting find here. . .Hope you figure out who, and whatever needs to be done. Curious to know how it'll turn out though.


----------



## iNDiGLo

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

_"Double, double toil and trouble; Fire burn, and caldron bubble...."_

I would be very respectful of the non-living and research through the local town library or internet. I don't think i'd go poking in the ground just yet. Unless i had a priest and some Holy Water nearby to bless the ground after it had been disturbed.

I'd also wait until around Halloween to make the experience as spooky as possible.


----------



## ABTOMAT

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

C'mon, do you have any idea how expensive human skeletons have gotten since India stopped exporting them? :devil:


----------



## BugOutGear_USA

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

I don't think you have any recourse against the seller. A seller doesn't have to disclose any information voluntarily, but has to answer truthfully if asked.


----------



## 270winchester

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*



Mike Painter said:


> If they died in 1911 there will be probably be nothing left except bones and certainly no smell.



Oops, oh yeah, I knew that, just testing you...


----------



## Lightmeup

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

If there is a legible name on the stone and you have a local newspaper that was around in 1911, they might have an archive of their old issues. You could look through the obituaries from 1911 for the name. Or a local library might have some records from that time.


----------



## Darell

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*



BugOutGear_USA said:


> I don't think you have any recourse against the seller. A seller doesn't have to disclose any information voluntarily, but has to answer truthfully if asked.


Errr. Wrong thread? :thinking:


----------



## Sigman

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Talk about "urban exploration"!! 

Post a pic?!


----------



## gadget_lover

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*



Darell said:


> Errr. Wrong thread? :thinking:




Right Thread. Phaserburn asked in the first post if he had recourse due to non-disclosure by the seller.


Some people may pay more for the exotic feature. How many folks have a body in their back yard? Wait. I don't want to know. 

Daniel


----------



## Pydpiper

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

A picture would be cool, thats for sure!
There is a chance that it may be for a pet, there were crazy cat women back then too..  
Isn't there some equiptment that can photo through the earth? Maybe I just watch too much CSI...
Another thought.. What if you do find out that there is something under the ground that may interfere with your deed, like multiple graves or something? Me, I would get a shovel and get to work!
A picture of where it is orintated may help someone with a little more common sense than me help you figure this very cool little mystery out..


----------



## turbodog

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

After being involved with some long-term exhumations, I can guarantee you that absolutely nothing is left by now. No coffin hinges, buttons, etc. If you're lucky you might find some discolored dirt.


----------



## Phaserburn

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Ok, a pic may be possible. I tend to get home when it's dark, though.

First of all: digging anything simply isn't happening. Even if I didn't have issues with disturbing a potential grave, my wife and family would be completely freaked out. This is not far from my home at all - today. Back in 1911, it was almost all woods. I of course told my wife, but don't want to disturb the sleep of my 7 year old son just yet! He still sleeps with a nightlight, know what I mean? Even if there were some remains to find, a metal detector might not penetrate the proverbial 6 feet under. Also, there is a name on the stone, and while not complete, clearly isn't a pet.

In answer to some of the questions and comments posted:

This is not a paver stone or the remnant from a walkway or anything like that. It's clearly a seperate grave marker. It isn't a headstone; it was intended to lie flat in the earth. To me, that in itself is odd for a single body buried off in the woods like this.

My town of Bethany is very small, pop around 5000 in the latest census. It is around 7-8 miles from the city of New Haven. New Haven is home to Yale University, a collegiate monster with a world-class library and rare books/records archive. If I had the time, I'd be down there right now poking about. Heck, I'd like to spend a few weeks in there just because! They have some really interesting and amazing things that date back to even long before Elihu Yale decided this was a good place for a school of higher education (1701).

I am going to poke around the local historical society and see what I can find out about the history of my property. For a little date perspective about the area:

1638 - Colony of New Haven was settled by the Puritans from the Massachusetts Bay Colony. The town of Bethany was part of this land purchased from the local Native American tribes. For the next 194 years, Bethany was a part of New Haven.
1832 - Bethany incorporated as a seperate town.
1849 - My Mystery Tenant was born.
1861 - US Civil War
1875 - Hartford named capitol of the state of Connecticut.
1910 Census - Bethany pop 495.
1911 - The Mystery Tenant "departs".
1914 - World War I, and the first paved road in Bethany.

I've heard some word of mouth stories about the original builder of my home. I won't go into detail yet as I want more solid info, not just speculation. Nothing wild or anything. A few odd things, though: The road I live on was originally intended as a place for Yale profs to live; still are some that do. Each home/property has a name. The name for my property is, "The Cave". I don't know why. There are 3 acres or so of woods, and I don't remember a cave anywhere. But there is a spot on a hillside that is now covered in rocks that perhaps was it. There is also a pumphouse off in the woods by itself that is built into the ground with stone stairs leading down to a sealed wood door that is locked. I've never been inside. It used to supply water from a well to the residents in the area; now each has there own well, as do I. It hasn't been open in at least 60 years. I have no idea, other than a well, what is inside this structure or how deep/large it is inside, underground.

My property is at the end of a half mile dead end road that has no outlet except the far side. Basically, it's kind of a remote place to "leave" someone. There is a cemetary that's fairly old around a half mile away, as the crow flies.


----------



## Monolith

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

County records will have your plot maps for the area showing ownership and the divisions of the land.


----------



## Pydpiper

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

There is an abandoned pumphouse on your property with a locked door?? That would have been the first thing I opened on possesion of the house.
The cave thing sounds interesting too.. More so as to why it is covered in, if that was indeed the cave..
I just can't fathom having a locked door on my property that I haven't seen inside of..
The anticipation is killing me here..


----------



## Phaserburn

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*



Pydpiper said:


> There is an abandoned pumphouse on your property with a locked door?? That would have been the first thing I opened on possesion of the house.
> The cave thing sounds interesting too.. More so as to why it is covered in, if that was indeed the cave..
> I just can't fathom having a locked door on my property that I haven't seen inside of..
> The anticipation is killing me here..


 
Part of the problem is that of the couple of times I've been to the pumphouse, the stairs leading down were flooded. I haven't been out there in around a year or so. Jeez, now I'm getting curious myself...!


----------



## Pydpiper

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

If the pumphouse has a wood door and the stairway is flooded, there is a good chance the room is flooded too..
Bring boots..
If the pump is still there it is probally an old piston pump. A very valuable piston pump.
Is there ventalation anywhere above ground?
Bring your camera on your next visit.. Please..


----------



## Arkayne

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Posting in what's soon to be a lengendary thread.

I can't wait to see how this unfolds!


----------



## leukos

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Sounds like lots of great adventures for your flashlights right on your property!


----------



## ABTOMAT

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

I'm with the other guys, I wouldn't be able to leave that stuff alone for a minute. When I've moved into a new house, or am helping someone else I usually spend some time poking around the joists in the basement. Never know what'll turn up. A lockeded, abandoned building on property I own? I would have jumped out of the moving van with a prybar, a sledgehammer, and a chainsaw. 

You need to gear up for an expidition. Might be dark down there, so bring flashlights.  And take pics, lots of pics.

If you ever change your mind about meeting the mystery tennant, I'll come with shovels.


----------



## pathalogical

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

How far away from the house is the grave ? Have you checked the immediate area for any other markers ? Have you checked your white pages ? Does that same last name appear in it ? How old is your house, was it there is 1911 ? I think back in the old days, it was common for the homeowner to be buried on his property, especially in small towns where there may not have been any cemeteries nearby. I agree, do not disturb the site. Sounds like you have alot of research to do. It may cost some money to do some kind of land/title search. If there really is a person there, exhuming it will probably involve contacting living family members (if any), you may even need to contact a lawyer for legal advice. Judging by the date, it sounds like it is someones great-grandparent. Keep us posted, this is very interesting.


----------



## LaserFreak

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Wow...this is very interesting.

I would imagine, though, if the stairwell to this locked door is flooded, then perhaps whatever is behind the locked door is flooded or maybe even under water? 

I agree with everyone else though....let's have some pics!!


----------



## Brighteyez

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

You mean China hasn't gotten into that business after they harvest the organs from the political prisoners they execute? I'm sure the Chinese government will be very appreciative of your bringing this grave economic oversight to their attention. 


And I think India figured out that shipping the bodies out alive and kicking (preferably from places like IIT) did more in returning a contribution to their domestic economy.



ABTOMAT said:


> C'mon, do you have any idea how expensive human skeletons have gotten since India stopped exporting them? :devil:


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

This is gettin better and better, If your going to go pry open that door do it at midnight and with lots of lights and a camera, maybe some recording device too, have u seen the movie white noise? he he he

Maybe a flashlight gettoegether at your home is in order! Bring metal detector and shovels, Too bad I live far away. LOL

Keep us informed as to what you find.

AlexGT


----------



## Monolith

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

I've just called "TAPS." They should be there in about 3 hours with their gear.....


----------



## dfred

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*



Phaserburn said:


> [...]
> There is also a pumphouse off in the woods by itself that is built into the ground with stone stairs leading down to a sealed wood door that is locked. I've never been inside. It used to supply water from a well to the residents in the area; now each has there own well, as do I. It hasn't been open in at least 60 years. I have no idea, other than a well, what is inside this structure or how deep/large it is inside, underground.



Welcome to Adventure!! 

You are standing at the end of a road before a small brick building.
Around you is a forest. A small stream flows out of the building and
down a gully.
s

You are in a valley in the forest beside a stream tumbling along a
rocky bed.
s

At your feet all the water of the stream splashes into a 2-inch slit
in the rock. Downstream the streambed is bare rock.
s

You are in a 20-foot depression floored with bare dirt. Set into the
dirt is a strong steel grate mounted in concrete. A dry streambed
leads into the depression.

The grate is locked.


:rock:


----------



## thesurefire

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Very intresting thread, and I'll be following along with it.




Phaserburn said:


> Ok, a pic may be possible. I tend to get home when it's dark, though.



We might have to take your flashaholic badge for that excuse


----------



## Blindspot

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Hey Phaser, your place sounds interesting. I'm house hunting in your area. Maybe now is a good time for you to sell! Especially with the haunting and all.


----------



## Sway

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Kind of makes you wonder why the pumphouse door is *"LOCKED!"* what were they tring to keep in.........







Later
Kelly


----------



## ABTOMAT

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Anyone read the kid's book "Singularity" by William Sleator?


----------



## Darell

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*



gadget_lover said:


> Right Thread. Phaserburn asked in the first post if he had recourse due to non-disclosure by the seller.
> 
> 
> Some people may pay more for the exotic feature. How many folks have a body in their back yard? Wait. I don't want to know.
> 
> Daniel


Oh man... I'd totally forgotten about the first post! Oops. Shows why "quotations" are your friend!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

We need PICS!!!


----------



## Danny62381

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

VERY VERY Interesting, I've saved thisthread to my favorites......but WE NEED PICS


----------



## Icebreak

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Fascinating discovery, Phaserburn.

Thanks your telling of this adventure. The history of your area and property is rich.


----------



## Sigman

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*



dfred said:


> Welcome to Adventure!!


GREAT!! Your post above brings back some GREAT memories!! :thanks:


----------



## Wyeast

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

This thread SCREAMS camera and flashlights!


----------



## FlashInThePan

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Wild, just wild.

You asked what legal remedies are available. I'm not a lawyer so I don't know...but I *can* offer a little legal levity from a similar situtation. =)

Here's a link to a classic New York case brought by a home buyer whose seller failed to disclose that the house was "haunted." The plaintiff actually did recover in this case (but apparently only because the seller had promoted the house as haunted to the locals and failed to disclose this to the unwitting out-of-town buyer). Anyway, the judge had a lot of fun writing this one, using lines like "the defendant hasn't a ghost of a chance," "when you move into a haunted house, who you gonna call?" and "I am moved by the spirit of equity to award..."

Here's the link (scroll about halfway down the page until you see the giant block of text):

http://www.xoxohth.com/thread.php?thread_id=313976&mc=34&forum_id=2

So I guess if the person who originally sold your home knew there was a grave there but failed to disclose it, you might have a case! Call a lawyer - you never know what your rights are! ;-)

- FITP


----------



## Pydpiper

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

Have lights, boots, lock picks and a camera..Willing to travel..


----------



## Phaserburn

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*

I took this one this morning:


----------



## Taylorf

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Wow that is pretty interesting. Does that says Dennis Lan....?


----------



## Zigzago

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

This thread is bringing back all the H.P. Lovecraft stories I read in high school.

Call of Cthulhu

I'm waiting for you to find strange inscriptions in the pumphouse that don't correspond to any known language. :huh:


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Now Dave, that's an interesting photo. Gotta ask, is the thing anchored in any way to the ground, or is there any evidence at all that it's anchored, or once was anchored, or stood in that exact spot at one time? I'm no boneyard expert, but that stone looks to me like it was made to stand upright, and over the years came to be laid to rest (pun fully intended!)  the way it is now.

Also looks broken on at least three sides, which is strange... clearly the right side is missing given the way the text falls off the right edge... so I'm wondering if maybe this was the gravestone of some family member from long ago, then perhaps it fell into disrepair and was brought to your yard for safekeeping? Or perhaps some teenagers (darned kids!) removed the stone from a graveyard as a trophy of sorts? I know when I was in high school some friends of mine used to cruise around the local roads in a pickup truck and, er, "liberate" those big flashing construction lights from the barricades to which they were attached.

Another line of thought: one thing you COULD do to check things out is get yourself a strong but narrow rod or pole of some sort, preferably with pointed end, and sink it into the earth maybe a couple feet from the stone, several times all the way around... if the pole hits anything down there and it's roughly the proper distance down (six feet?) then you'd have some evidence that a grave WAS down there.

Just some idle thoughts from a graverobber n00b!


----------



## AJ_Dual

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

I can't tell 100%, but it looks as though the stone might be on top of some of the twigs and leaf litter. Or they're just butting up against the bottom edge in the picture and it just looks that way. The top does seem to be somewhat imbedded in the soil, though. I would carefully scrape around the stone, and see how deep into the ground it is, or if you could lift it a bit. If there's any twigs or leaves stuck half underneath it, it had to have been dropped there recently.

If it's been there since 1911, even if the "gravesite" had been maintained up until a decade ago, I still would expect it to have buried itself to the soil line from composting leaf litter covering it, and from settling during rain. Also, where are the other pieces? They should be close if the stone is really native to your back yard.

I'm wondering if it was just tossed there after some vandalism. You mentioned there was a cemetery nearby.


----------



## dca2

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



AJ_Dual said:


> I'm wondering if it was just tossed there after some vandalism. You mentioned there was a cemetery nearby.


 I would have gotten away with it if it wasn't for you meddling kids!


----------



## Monolith

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

I would just take it back to the cemetary. They should be able to reunite it with records with its owner there.


----------



## pathalogical

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

It appears that the right-most 1 and the letter "N" are not fully legible. Is it possible this marker has been chipped or split in two ? Perhaps the spouses name also appeared on this marker and should have been twice the length. The name and date are centre aligned. Notice where the D is in relation to the left-most 1. Now look at the N and last 1, looks like they line up evenly underneath each other. This may indicate at least one or two more letters might be after the N


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Well, one thing's for sure: Dennis Lan... is probably pretty bummed-out about his tombstone!


----------



## Arkayne

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

I did a quick reconstruct of the tombstone and I think, based on the alignment, we may have a missing letter. That or there is another huge chunk missing with another name?

Before 





After


----------



## magic79

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

When I first saw the picture, I immediately thought "vandalism"!

It looks like the last name could be: Land, Lang, Lane, Lance as real common ones.

I did a quick Google. Check this out:

http://midatlantic.rootsweb.com/database/d0005/g0000094.htm

(scroll down to Dennis Land)

I don't know how to get more information than that, but you might email this person. It's strange they don't have dates.


----------



## TedTheLed

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

that's why im getting cremated, or fed to the sharks. hey sit down, I meant after Im dead.

obviously you have discovered the grave of Dennis Lane, father of Lois, thus proving the existence of Superman. 

good thing it didn't say "To Serve Man"


----------



## Erasmus

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Maybe he was the first man ever died on flashaholism?


----------



## greenLED

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Nice pic. It seems to me that that tombstone has seen some "tear & wear" over the years (as expected, I guess...). It seems to me also that it could very well have been broken from its original location. If you can't find the base after poking/digging around a bit, I'd speculate somebody dropped it there after vandalizing the grave years and years ago (or recently?).


----------



## metalhed

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Since the engraving appears professionally done, I would expect the stone itself to be symmetrical in relation to the inscription. It's not.

It sure appears to me that this is merely a portion of a larger marker. Possibly moved from the nearby cemetery by vandals.

Some folks have listed those buried at old local, and family gravesites online for research purposes. If we had the name of the nearby cemetery, we could try to find if such a list exists. It would be much easier than walking the cemetery yourself; although it's not nearly as dramatic a way to uncover info, I guess.

Anyway, keep up the good work...we all know how much I love a little mystery and research.

I know AI does.


----------



## Arkayne

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Phaserburn, you do know that we're going to literally bury you, without a light, if you don't find any bones or something cool. :lolsign:

I suggest you wear your dive gear and get to work in that well. Think of the movie "The Ring". =P


----------



## JPasquini

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



AJ_Dual said:


> I'm wondering if it was just tossed there after some vandalism. You mentioned there was a cemetery nearby.



In my earlier days (not _that_ long ago!), I lived near a rural cemetary and found tombstone remnants on a few occassions. And, along with them, a beer can or whatever. Considering the photo from afar, my guess is that the stone got there from an act of vandalism.


----------



## greenLED

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

I just looked again. Interesting that the name has a question mark at the end.


----------



## dennis lan?

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

hello everyone just wanted to say hello.


----------



## Monolith

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



greenLED said:


> I just looked again. Interesting that the name has a question mark at the end.


Amazing what Photoshop can do......go back and carefully reread the text with those pictures.


----------



## turbodog

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Great. Now CPF is haunted.





dennis lan? said:


> hello everyone just wanted to say hello.


----------



## Arkayne

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



greenLED said:


> I just looked again. Interesting that the name has a question mark at the end.



Lol I'll take that as a compliment! I must be getting good with Photoshop! I put the ? because it's the mystery letter.


----------



## turbodog

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

That stone is in remarkable condition for 100 years. I've done enough cemetery research to attest to that much. It could be an updated marker. I have seen families replace old markers with brand new ones.






greenLED said:


> Nice pic. It seems to me that that tombstone has seen some "tear & wear" over the years (as expected, I guess...). It seems to me also that it could very well have been broken from its original location. If you can't find the base after poking/digging around a bit, I'd speculate somebody dropped it there after vandalizing the grave years and years ago (or recently?).


----------



## turbodog

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

The death date actually looks like it ends with a "3".






Arkayne said:


> Lol I'll take that as a compliment! I must be getting good with Photoshop! I put the ? because it's the mystery letter.


----------



## Phaserburn

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Perhaps it is vandalism. I like the idea of looking underneath the stone to see if there are leaves, etc, which would suggest a more recent placement. I'd also like to look around the area, but as you see in the pic the ground cover is around 100%. So much so that this was close to my house for 3 years that I am living here and I didn't find it.

*metalhed* offered to do a little geneological look-see. His efforts turned up this tidbit:

_Dennis Lane_, born in Ireland in 1849, lived in Norwalk, Connecticut. He disappeared from the census after 1910, but his family members did not. This is keeping with the name and date range on the stone. Norwalk is around 35 miles or so from Bethany. Metalhed postulated that perhaps Dennis had ties of some sort to the property/area, like being acquainted with the owner.

Hey, I'm getting the Geraldo Rivera treatment for making sure something is really in the vault! My first post was a query for info and opinions, and since then has rapidly evolved into an episode of the X-Files! I have to admit, you guys have done a great job at peaking my own curiousity about it all! Alot of good humor, too. I've laughed out loud more than once!

Due to many PM's, I will try to accomodate with a pic of the pumphouse, even though I don't see any correlation with the stone.


----------



## Arkayne

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



turbodog said:


> The death date actually looks like it ends with a "3".


----------



## IsaacHayes

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

There isn't any correlation of hte pumphouse, but it's still something that needs to be explored!!!


----------



## bwaites

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Now we're getting somewhere!

I don't know where, but somewhere!!!

Bill


----------



## dca2

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

OPEN THE DOOR!


----------



## Phaserburn

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

I just got a call back from a neighbor of mine who likes to do a little local history dabbling. His research only goes back to 1930 or so for the area, so that didn't help. The pumphouse was built in 1935 and hasn't been in operation for at least 30 years, more likely closer to 50, he tells me. He also told me that the flooding of the pumphouse was one of the reasons it was no longer used; all residents of the area were to take turns servicing the pump - so you can imagine how that worked out over any length of time. There is a note on my deed that stipulates that the water, if applicable, be allowed to flow out of the property to wherever it may lead. Weird.

For good measure: the term "the Cave" was listed on the property deed going back prior to 1930. There was no house on the property at the time, so the term probably refers to a natural feature of the land. Somewhere. My neighbor actually gave a presentation to the local Historical Society on the area a year ago; who knew? But the bad news is that they, if they get back to me, are not too likely to have more info than he does. He said he'd show me the documents etc he uncovered when I get a chance to stop by his place later this week. Nice guy. I asked him if the name Lane or Land rang a bell, and he said no. But he admitted he stopped looking around 1930.


----------



## Pydpiper

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Afew more years won't do any harm..

The Door!


----------



## LowBat

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

This is really an interesting thread. Makes me want to spend Halloween in your neighborhood. I can't wait to see some more pics and hear how this unfolds.


----------



## Sway

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Very good Phaser, it sounds like you have some good leads to work with now. Check the property deed history and see if “Dennis” or the “Lane” family was ever the property owner, if it’s not on line your county office will be able to provide the information. As suggested during that time in rural areas it wasn’t unusual for the owner or family member to be buried on their property.

From what we see the head stone was larger at one time, I’m wondering what happened to the broken pieces or more interesting what they were used for, may be to weight something down?

Why did you historian neighbor not pursue his research prior to the 1930's, or did he. Could it be he opted to not tell you everything he knew and what really took place on the property, is he hiding something? 



The pump house holds the answers.






Later
Kelly


----------



## cy

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

getting more and more interesting.....


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Try taking a photo of the stone with infrared film. Sometimes you can pick up additional details.

-LT


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

X-Files theme....

Go get them Moulder....

http://richie.mybox.org/scratch/Sounds/X-Files.wav


AlexGT


----------



## Phaserburn

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Well, I met with my local history-minded neighbor last night at his home. Turns out, the road I live on was intended to be self-contained community with around a dozen homes, daycare, women's orgnaizations, groundskeepers, the works. Didn't quite turn out that way, but I saw lots of cool old maps and hand drawn advertisements.

Well, I had to redeem myself in the eyes of my flashaholic comrades, so I did in fact hike out last night at around 10PM to the now close-to-infamous pumphouse. Here t'is:

http://img65.imageshack.us/img65/1678/pumphouse1a2lj.png 














These shots were taken courtesy of an Energizer Fluoro lantern (seen in the pic, standing on a rock) and a Pila G3L. My modified TL, overdriving a WA1111 in regulation got me through the woods/hills. 

My neighbor confirmed that the pumphouse was built in 1935 and has been out of operation since at least 1953, when the house was sold to a priest by the name of Father Divine. Father Divine lived there with his sister, known locally as Sister Divine. I'm not making this up; I saw the deeds! This is not the "famous" Father Divine, the afro-American one who was associated with a religious movement in the 1930s. The Divines moved quite suddenly (re: disappeared) without notice in the early eighties; none of the neighbors know why. A real estate company was sold the land, and it continued it's possession with the next owners. All I can say is this kind of thing seems to be keeping with the now-apparent slightly colorful history of the property, don't you think? Who knew?

As you can see, it appears that the door has since been broken or kicked in. I didn't probe any further last night as the ground offers uneven footing at best and I was mindful of the raccoons (which started this whole incident; see, the pumphouse is correlated!) that might be living here.

This morning I checked for inquiring minds: there are no leaves, etc. under the stone. Just dirt, fresh and black. Since I lifted it on edge, I found out that it's around 4" thick and quite heavy.
http://img65.imageshack.us/img65/9031/pumphouse2a2jd.png


----------



## ABTOMAT

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Oooh, neat pumphouse. You've gotta get in there at some point!

The grave stone sounds to me like it was just dropped there at some point in the (maybe distant) past. I'd expect one over an actual grave to be very deep and well-planted in the earth, or if yours had been there since the fellow died, virtually sunken.


----------



## Phaserburn

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



ABTOMAT said:


> Oooh, neat pumphouse. You've gotta get in there at some point!
> 
> The grave stone sounds to me like it was just dropped there at some point in the (maybe distant) past. I'd expect one over an actual grave to be very deep and well-planted in the earth, or if yours had been there since the fellow died, virtually sunken.


 
Actually, the stone is in fact "submerged" around 2" into the ground, or around half of the total thickness. It was difficult to lift.


----------



## Zigzago

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

The pumphouse was built on the site of a small pool. Local Native Americans claimed that the "spirit pool" had no bottom. Among the earliest settlers there were stories of _things_ seen in the water, darting black shapes that rose suddenly in the water and sank back into the depths.

The property acquired an unsavory reputation when a local man, Dennis Lane, vanished after claiming that there was treasure there buried in a cave and that he was going to find it. His body was never found. 

Soon after moving to the site, Father Divine ordered the building of the pumphouse, telling the curious that it was intended to protect neighbor children who might fall into the pool while playing. His sister, however, once revealed to a friend that the pool was a gateway that needed to be guarded. "No one must enter there and nothing must be allowed to come out."


----------



## Orbit

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



Zigzago said:


> The pumphouse was built on the site of a small pool. Local Native Americans claimed that the "spirit pool" had no bottom. Among the earliest settlers there were stories of _things_ seen in the water, darting black shapes that rose suddenly in the water and sank back into the depths.
> 
> The property acquired an unsavory reputation when a local man, Dennis Lane, vanished after claiming that there was treasure there buried in a cave and that he was going to find it. His body was never found.
> 
> Soon after moving to the site, Father Divine ordered the building of the pumphouse, telling the curious that it was intended to protect local children who might fall into the pool while playing. His sister, however, once revealed to a friend that the pool was a gateway that needed to guarded. "No one must enter there and nothing must be allowed to come out."


 
looks like something might be busting out of there now....look at the way the door is broken lol.


----------



## Phaserburn

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Zigzago,

:lolsign: 

That's great! I love it! This is SO going to be my standard scary story in the future!

BTW: I didn't think of this until I read your post, but last night I saw something in support of your theory on an old original map. It was a large rock not too far away from the pumphouse that was labeled "Council Rock". My neighbor couldn't tell me why (which means no one else knows, either) or how the name got applied. It's not in proximity to any of the homes on the road.

So far, the moral of this thread seems to be you better do ALOT of research before buying any property!! Gads!


----------



## Pydpiper

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Awesome pumphouse!

Take a roll of duct tape down there, during the day. Place a large "X" across the hole and give it a few days.. If the "X" is broken when you return then you know you have something living in there, more importantly it will provide you with a hair sample, and from there we will know what's in there.. If anything.
If it is raccoons be careful, not of the animal but of the feces that may have accumulated inside, it is *highly* toxic. 
If there we're an abundance of coons in the area of the pumphouse there would likly be feces on the rocks, raccoons need heat to do the deed, and the rocks would retain the heat after the sun went down, providing them with a place to lay their belly, that is usually a shingled roof in the city. Raccoons usually get their safety in height, trees and stuff, unless there is a complete absence of preditors. It is more likey to contain possums or skunks..

Let's go exploring!!


----------



## bfg9000

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Ooh, we need a flash picture taken through the hole in the door! Just be cautious of any undead hands trying to pull you in. 

And great story Zigzago, but any idea why the Divines disappeared?


----------



## bwaites

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

A couple things:

4" would be the approximate normal thickness of a "standup gravestone". Laydown stones are thicker so that they can be buried and stay in place when driven over. At least so I am told. My sister lost a 6 month old a few years ago, and her laydown stone is nearly a foot think and had spikes out of it to be imbedded in a concrete subbase.

The roof on the pumphouse looks a lot newer than mid-50's! Is it just the lighting or has it been replaced in the last decade or so? That looks like pretty well preserved stainless siding, and I don't think it was available in the 50's. There doesn't appear to be any rust or breakdown.

P.S. That boxy structure on the top looks like a pump door, used to lift the pump out with a boom truck or cherry picker. It may pull right off, allowing you to look in, or it may have latches on the inside that have to be released first. (I've pulled a few pumps from pumphouses that look just like that one!)

Bill


----------



## sunspot

I was thinking the roof was copper with a green patina. :huh2:


----------



## Pydpiper

That aluminum roof slipped right past me.. When did that stuff come out?
It almost looks like an inspection hatch on top, can we please, can we??


----------



## bwaites

copper roofing with a green patina might be possible, but why spend the money on a pumphouse?

Bill


----------



## Lightmeup

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



Pydpiper said:


> If it is raccoons be careful, not of the animal but of the feces that may have accumulated inside, it is *highly* toxic.


Why would it be any more toxic than any other feces?


----------



## Zigzago

Phaserburn:
With all the bizarre details you are providing the story pretty much writes itself.

Pydpiper:
Your duct tape idea is a good one, but what if the tape is found covered with a colorless mucus-like substance? Maybe its better not to know what's living in there.

Bfg9000:
Father Divine was taken away by members of his order. As they helped him into the back of a black sedan a passing paperboy noticed that his raven-colored hair had turned white overnight. "It's in the cave," he was heard to mutter, over and over. His sister moved to California and became a famous spirit medium who, for a price, could provide uncannily accurate messages from the afterworld. People whispered that her powers were not of a holy nature.


----------



## Makarov

Been following this thread from the beginning, I must say I'm quite intrigued 

I'm with Bwaites and some others here, I belive it was originally a standing stone, and I think that it's missing parts due to the fact that someone has used(or tried to use it) for something other than it's original purpose. 

And the pumphouse, my apartment doesn't have anything that could compare to that...


----------



## Arkayne

I ran your image through special filters to extract any supernatural phenomena and I made an amazing discovery!

Damnit IsaacHayes, would you get out of there!


----------



## Pydpiper

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



Lightmeup said:


> Why would it be any more toxic than any other feces?



Raccoon feces 

Also, once it sits idle for a long period the dried feces becomes airborn in the form of dust if it is disturbed. The respitory issues are significant.


----------



## Lightmeup

According to the article, you have to ingest the feces for it to be a problem. I think anybody stupid enough to do that deserves to get sick. I suspect eating the feces of most animals would be dangerous.


----------



## pathalogical

Try using one of those motion activated cameras that hunters use in the woods, the ones you strap around a tree. Position it in front of the pumphouse door and if anything moves..."Smile, you're on candid CPF".


----------



## bwaites

Ingesting can also mean inhaling, and as we discovered with Hanta virus, it's not tough to do if you are in a saturated environment.

I would be careful either way.

BUT...That door needs replacement. I can imagine some neighbor kid crawling in, getting hurt and not being able to get out. 

Time to OPEN THE DOOR!

BTW, this is the most fun I've had on a thread in months and months!!

Bill


----------



## ABTOMAT

Bill's right about the door. You don't want people or animals getting in. And if you put someone in there you don't want him getting out. 

I'd like to nominate this as one of the all-time great threads on CPF.


----------



## flashlight

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



Phaserburn said:


> Zigzago,
> 
> :lolsign:
> 
> That's great! I love it! This is SO going to be my standard scary story in the future!
> 
> BTW: I didn't think of this until I read your post, but last night I saw something in support of your theory on an old original map. It was a large rock not too far away from the pumphouse that was labeled "Council Rock". My neighbor couldn't tell me why (which means no one else knows, either) or how the name got applied. It's not in proximity to any of the homes on the road.
> 
> So far, the moral of this thread seems to be you better do ALOT of research before buying any property!! Gads!



Shades of Blair Witch Project!


----------



## LowBat

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



flashlight said:


> Shades of Blair Witch Project!


Looks like the right sort of terrain too. If there's a VCR tape in there we know it's Blair Witch II. oo:


----------



## milkyspit

Dave, you owe it to yourself at the very least to shove a very bright light (got any of those?)  and a camera lens through the crack in the door, and gather some photo footage of whatever's inside. Inquiring minds want to know! 

As for the supernatural: maybe you ought to forget about replacing the door and just MORTAR OVER the entire doorway. We don't want the witch banished inside long ago to get out.

Or you could just resolve your possible raccoon problem by dousing the entire structure both inside and out with copious amounts of gasoline, and, er, arranging a little "accident"... but the wife might not be so keen on that! 

Or invite *bwaites* over to give the structure a little *USL love*... effect similar to the gasoline approach above! 

Hmm... picture a dozen USL wielders dressed in hooded black robes, solemnly approaching the structure from all sides at once, with flashlights drawn ...







(Sorry Bill, couldn't resist!)


----------



## Pydpiper

Lightmeup said:


> According to the article, you have to ingest the feces for it to be a problem. I think anybody stupid enough to do that deserves to get sick. I suspect eating the feces of most animals would be dangerous.



inhaling is pretty simple to do, I find myself doing quite often during the day, most of the time it goes unnoticed, even by me.
Setting a flashlight down then in the excitement holding it in your mouth, or biting your nails, eating, blowing your nose and the list continues..
I don't think it was a warning to keep it off your dinner plate.
In most cases the feces is in an attic, then disturbed by movement, people (electricians, plumbers, inspectors, home owners...) other animals like mice, rats squirrels the raccoon.. At that point it becomes air born, but probably still not in your best interest to pick up a chunk and take a bite.


----------



## Taylorf

Arkayne-:laughing: wow that picture made me laugh soo hard lol.


----------



## Manzerick

I want to go check this place out... How far are you from Boston?


----------



## bwaites

Geraldo has been contacted and will be coming by to open the vault as soon as possible!

However, right now there aren't quite enough USL's on the right coast to perform a full USL exorcism and lighting. 

Maybe we can get Ginseng and js to show up and use the Aurora, AuroraII, and multiple Tigerlight mods to do the proper work!!!

Now, as far as the ghosts go, that's a pretty frightening one peering out, looks a lot like the visitors from down New Mexico way!!

Bill


----------



## Manzerick

i'll bring an ultrastinger, stinger HP, U2, E1l, and my nosey self lol


----------



## Phaserburn

I think my neighbor stopped looking around 1930 because that was the era he was interested in; when his family was living here. I would need to go to the town archives to go farther into the past (1911 or so...). Their office hours are none too generous, and it will be difficult for me to do this as I work daytimes.

I like the X duct tape idea; I'll have to locate some, perhaps this weekend. I'll be sure to be on the lookout for ultra-poisonous and always-dangerous raccoon feces!

As to whether the stone was intended to lay down or stand up: I understand that flat lying stones have a different shape, but was that the case in the early 1900s? I'm going to lift the stone again to see what the texture is like on the back. Unlikely, but could there be more writing there? Was that ever done?

Searching the area for pieces is tough; it's mostly covered with leaves and sticks, etc. I'll have to kick it around a bit. I have a map of my property somewhere; I want to get it and review where the rock outcropping lies (is it on my property or not). I'm thinking, "cave".

I know the roof wasn't replaced recently, definitely not in the last 10 years. I'll have to take another look at the hatch on the roof, if that is what it is.

Hmm, burn the pumphouse down and flush out the extraterrestrials... Smoky the Bear wouldn't be happy with that in a dry, leaves-infested forest area...

I will admit, it did have a kind of Blair Witch feeling about it while I was out there alone in the dark last night. It's so easy to get caught up in this stuff.

A pump/well related question: on the way to the pumphouse, I came across a pipe sticking up from the ground, pointing straight up. It was open, but had an old chunk of wood wedged in it to block falling debris from clogging it up. It is nowhere near the septic, so I don't know what it could be. Is this typical for a well station? As it turns out, my houses electrical lines run directly through the woods (not along the road) and are connected to a pole directly over the pumphouse. I don't think you can see this in the pics.

Another misc. fact uncovered from my investigation so far: my road actually ends around 4 houses down the street. What I thought was my road (looks like a road in all appearance) in front of my house is actually my own property, with a right of way clause granted to the other residents. The end section doesn't appear on any maps because it's not really there. The majority of the road is private, but the funny thing is no one actually owns it. The town of Bethany doesn't, yet no one pays taxes on it like I do (and my 3 neighbors here at the end of the line). This all seems to be leftover fragments during the developmental years. Because of this, it's hell trying to get delivery of pizza or chinese food, because the places always say, "we'll find it, don't worry", and I tell them, "oh no, you won't".


----------



## bwaites

Stand alone wells often have a pressure relief pipe like you describe, especially if they are sealed wells. How far is it from the well house?

BUT...The timing is wrong. If this well hasn't been used in 50 years, chances are it wasn't a sealed well in the first place, and a 50+ year old pipe would be pretty doggone rusted, maybe gone, in your part of the country. 

The roofing looks too new to be 50 years old, maybe 80's but not older. 

Your electric lines run thru the woods? Who keeps them clear? Sounds like a disaster if you have an ice storm, not too uncommon for your area, I wouldn't think.

As far as the stone, from what I can tell, there just weren't lay down stones in that time frame. Check the local cemetary, see if there are any from that era. I'm betting no. In our local cemetary they seem to happen around 1980 or so, though they may be earlier in other parts of the country. 

Bill


----------



## magic79

Phaserburn said:


> Unlikely, but could there be more writing there? Was that ever done?
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Because of this, it's hell trying to get delivery of pizza or chinese food, because the places always say, "we'll find it, don't worry", and I tell them, "oh no, you won't".


 
Yes...often the surname is written on the back, but I don't know if they did that commonly in 1911 or 1913 or 191?. My dad's monument is like this. It has the surname on the back and the full name and dates on the front.

[snip]

Damn...I wish someone around here delivered Chinese! When I lived in LA, the local Chinese restaurant got so they recognized my voice! "Ah...811 Any St., right Mark? You want the usual?" :laughing:


----------



## JackBlades

Cemeteries that require lay-down stones usually do it for ease of lawn mowing.


----------



## greenLED

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



Phaserburn said:


> BTW: I didn't think of this until I read your post, but last night I saw something in support of your theory on an old original map. It was a large rock not too far away from the pumphouse that was labeled "Council Rock". My neighbor couldn't tell me why (which means no one else knows, either) or how the name got applied. It's not in proximity to any of the homes on the road.


If your property was designed as a self-contained community, it could be that they thought about having a meeting place for the community's "elders". You know, where they'd gather 'round and... discuss private matters of the commune... :devil:

Why they would label such a place...


----------



## TedTheLed

a pipe coming out of the ground for no apparent reason? not left over part of a fence or gate or anything, might be a septic 'test' or observation pipe - you look down, or lower a string to check the level of liquid, if the liquid level is too high it means pit contents aren't draining. or it could be a check for the ground water level, but couldn't you do that at the pump house?

you said the pump was below grade right? wonder why, maybe that piston pump couldn't suck hard enough to to draw water up to the surface, so had to be placed closer to the water source where it's easier to push the water up to the surface and beyond..?


----------



## jeep44

Perhaps the pump is down below grade to keep from freezing in the winter,just like the pump in its underground enclosure at my parent's house.


----------



## Arkayne

I ran your image through my special filters and found even more conclusive evidence that danger lurks neaaar....






omg it's Richard Simmons!!! RUN!


----------



## TedTheLed

is that Richard Simmons, or Jack Nicholson?.. or Darrell?

Jeep,
mm possibly possibly..didn't think of that here in sunny South Cal. guess the pipes are in deep trenches too.


----------



## bwaites

Well,

I just GoogleEarthed the site of the cemetary and then tried to pick out your place from the description you gave, not very successful!!

Very interesting so far!!

I've Peoplesearched the name, but haven't paid the fee yet to pull it up.

Bill


----------



## bwaites

His wife was Catherine, also born in Ireland.

In 1880 he had two sons, Michael, age 4 and Edmund, age 2.

The census place was Bridgeport, but no actual address is given that I can find so far.

Bill


----------



## IsaacHayes

Arkayne: haha. The second one you posted was what really scared me!!! Just for clarification folks, I'm in the FIRST picture!! lol !


----------



## Icebreak

Phaserburn said:


> There is a note on my deed that stipulates that the water, if applicable, be allowed to flow out of the property to wherever it may lead. Weird.


Follow the water.

Red rum?


----------



## Wyeast

Just wanted to cheer you guys on! For the first time I logged into CPF and went straight *here* instead of starting at the top and working down like usual. :rock:


----------



## milkyspit

Dave, hmm... disembodied headstone... Council Rock... "The end section (of your road) doesn't appear on any maps because it's not really there"... "The majority of the road is private, but the funny thing is no one actually owns it"...

Are you sure you didn't accidentally move into some weird occult extra dimension?


Man, *I've* got an abandoned limestone quarry behind my house, but *your* place sounds downright *COOL!* 

BTW, that USL/Aurora/Tweekified Husky exorcism and lighting might look something like this (photo taken at PF3)...


----------



## Wyeast

I definitely think you need a expeditionary force (i.e. a few buddies with some bright lights) before you open that door!


----------



## Phaserburn

I lifted the stone again, this time looking at the other side. It's flat with no writing on it. But, it does convince me that this stone was standing up at one time, i.e. not intended to lie flat like a marker. The bottom is finished, or it was once.


----------



## bwaites

As we suspected.

Unfortunately, the local cemetary hasn't listed it's headstones on the web that I can find. 

I also can't find CT death records before the Social Security era yet.

Keep up the good work!!

Bill


----------



## pathalogical

A get-together should be organized. We'll open the pumphouse door on October 13, 2006, say 'round midnight-ish. Now everyone is flipping through the calendar.............it's Friday the 13th !!! I can hear eveyone's teeth chattering already.


----------



## Phaserburn

How did my woods get to be Spook Central, anyway? :huh: 

Zigzago... any ideas?


----------



## Zigzago

If you look at this document (page 30 of the pdf file or page 28 as it appears on the printed page) you will find a description of a place in my part of the country:

Historic Trails

_ "At the base of Bald Bluff there is a deep dry kettle hole called 'The Great Spirit Washbowl'. Indian traditions claim that when the wind blew from the south for several days this kettle would fill with water in 12 hours or less. Anyone who tried to swim in the pool would always be carried by the rising currents back to the edge of the pool. Those that managed to swim in these waters at that time were granted safety from all harm in battle. If the wind stopped blowing from the south the pool would start to empty again as the water vanished into the earth. If a person were in the water at this time he or she would be swiftly carried underground by the currents and never seen again. Some say that the Indians sometimes threw their captured enemies into the pool when the wind stopped blowing. No one since the coming of the white man can say they have ever seen this event take place. Did it really happen as the indians said?"_

Not far from this pool there is a large rock resembling the back of a buried elephant (pdf page 29, printed page 27):

_ "It is thought to be a spot held very sacred by the Potawatomi Indians. Numerous arrowheads and other artifacts have been found near here."
_ 
Your property also has a mysterious well and a "council" rock. Tell me, does this rock have any channels carved in it, as if for the draining of fluids?


----------



## Phaserburn

I've never actually been to Council Rock; I'd have to use the map to find it.


----------



## Manzerick

I think we need to have a 1,000,000,000 candlepower march to the site


----------



## srvctec

Phaserburn said:


> How did my woods get to be Spook Central, anyway? :huh:
> 
> Zigzago... any ideas?



Oh, I dunno, maybe the possibility of a dead guy buried on your property!!


----------



## cy

neat thread...


----------



## 270winchester

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



Arkayne said:


> Phaserburn, you do know that we're going to literally bury you, without a light, if you don't find any bones or something cool. :lolsign:



Them's fighting words... :lolsign:


----------



## Phaserburn

No kidding, 270W! I even trudged out in the dark for pics, and no one mentioned anything about my posted choice of lights, the job they did, etc. Perhaps I'm not the one asleep on the job here...!

:nana: 

Don't let the dead bodies, mysterious caves, bizarre legends and unexplained phenomena distract you from the fact that this is, of course, a flashlight story.


----------



## bwaites

Well, let's use some flashlights lighting up the inside of that pumphouse then!!!

I'll start by recommending your modded Tigerlight!!

Bill


----------



## Manzerick

only us CPF'ers could keep this going...lol


I'm tellin ya... great chance for a CPF meeting


----------



## Arkayne

phaser: awwwe, you know we love you. You just created the thread of the year!

bwaites: That sir, knowing these guys, would be a fire hazard. That pumphouse would ignite in seconds!


----------



## Manzerick

We would burn it to the gorund with candlepower!!!! HAHAHAHAHA

i can picture it now


----------



## magic79

Hey! If he DID find a body, he could make a VERY COOL "Skull" lanyard!

:lolsign:


----------



## Manzerick

or build a pretty phat flashlight LOL



magic79 said:


> Hey! If he DID find a body, he could make a VERY COOL "Skull" lanyard!
> 
> :lolsign:


----------



## dca2

Manzerick said:


> or build a pretty phat flashlight LOL



ooohhhh


----------



## Sixpointone

I would say that if a bunch of CPF'ers legit plan to go here, I'd strongly consider it. Certainly there would be more than enough Lumens.


----------



## AlexGT

So where are the pics of what's inside the cracked door???? We want pics! We want pics! WE WANT PICS!!!!!!

LOL!


----------



## dca2

DON'T OPEN THE DOOR! The mystery could end. I love this thread! I read it everydy before any of the others! 

Phaser, if you live in a small apartment in some stinking downtown and are making this up.........


----------



## Brighteyez

Is it possible that the portion of the marker that was found was part of a mistake that the mounument maker had taken out and discarded? I know that takes a lot of the mystique away, but I just thought it might be a possibility.


----------



## Danny62381

If I had found a gravemarker out in my yard, I would have tried to figure out more about it, and I would definately do whatever it took to find out if there really was anything down there, even if it meant digging, however, if I struck something, I'd pretty much accept the fact that there rally is a grave down there, and cover it back up and let him rest in peace. Then do more research, and let it be that theres a grave on the property. However, if I had known about an abandoned pumphouse on my property that had possibly been locked up for several decades, I would definately be finding a crowbar or some bolt cutters right then! I definately wouldn't have waited around this long, nope, not me. That, and I would be so overly concerned with finding out what "THE CAVE" meant, and if there was one on my property, that it would make my girlfriend think that im crazy. I would go to great lengths to try and find such a cave to go explore!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I saw a story on the news the other night where a crew was locating unmarked graves using ultrasound. I didn't get a look at the actual device being used, but I wonder if that's an option. Maybe there's a county or state agency that can assist with this?


----------



## LumenHound

Another twist. Has anyone else noticed that "Dennis Lan" could be an anagram for ...
Dan Nilsen
Anne Linds
Dan Linens
Nena Linds


----------



## ABTOMAT

Phaserburn, you do realize that unless you pop that sucker open, a mob of axe-wielding flashaholics are going to do it for you, right?


----------



## Manzerick

you got me hooked...I just walked in from school and ran to the CPF to read this...

We can't let it end...we need to be "hands on" for the unvailing... just like Geraldo and that silly little tresure thingy LOL




dca2 said:


> DON'T OPEN THE DOOR! The mystery could end. I love this thread! I read it everydy before any of the others!
> 
> Phaser, if you live in a small apartment in some stinking downtown and are making this up.........


----------



## metalhed

Funny...

...most of you guys are fascinated by the wellhouse and its broken door.


...and yet I'm more fascinated by the questions of who Dennis Lan? is, and what (and where) 'Council Rock' is.




Weird...


----------



## ABTOMAT

The rock's probably some minor geological formation, the grave marker probably doesn't mark a grave. I'd be more interested in the cave, although Phaserburn mentioned it might be caved in. So that leaves an old, underground, abandoned building, likely with machinery in it. That's enough excitement for me.


----------



## Orbit

Council rock and dennis lan?

well council rock is obviously significant enough to warrant mention on a map...
dennis well i hope you find the poor fella's last resting place.
have you checked out the cemetry to see if is head stone is there? ie if it were vandalised it may have been replaced at the cemetery and the vandalised one could just have ended up at your place by chance...it was owned by a minister after all.


----------



## Aaron1100us

About the headstone. You could use a dowsing rod to find out if there is anything burried there. I remember back in school doing that in an old cemetary. Worked really good, couldn't believe it. Atleast that will show you if the ground has been disturbed underneith.


----------



## Pydpiper

If the stone was from the cemetery and carried away by vandals the cemetery would have record of the name..
If the stone turns out to irrelevant to anything or anyone, it could be used to open the rest of that door!
Open the door!
Do it live on web cam  .
This awesome and intriguing thread is prompting me to do some urban exploration, I just want to see whats on the other side of a door, any door..


----------



## Phaserburn

Well, I'm in the midst of getting the Bethany Historical Society involved. I am to contact a member by the nickname of "Timer" that is familiar with the area, so I am told. I will post what information I get.


----------



## Phaserburn

The Historical Society just called back and asked if I was familiar with an old story from the area about The Hermit who was said to live in a cave. I told the lady no, I hadn't. She didn't remember any details and didn't know if it pertained to my property, but said she'd take a look when she got a chance, as she was already engaged on another research project.

I'm trying to be very low key about this with my wife; a 20-strong flashaholic mob isn't what I had in mind... remember, I have to keep living here with the Mrs.! So, while I dig the impulse, so to speak, let's keep the Geraldo-esque portions on the back burner, eh? I'd appreciate that.


----------



## Phaserburn

Aaron1100us said:


> About the headstone. You could use a dowsing rod to find out if there is anything burried there. I remember back in school doing that in an old cemetary. Worked really good, couldn't believe it. Atleast that will show you if the ground has been disturbed underneith.


 
dowsing rod?

:huh2:


----------



## ABTOMAT

You hold a couple metal rods in both hands, then walk around until they start pointing at the ground. Supposedly will find what you're looking for, like water, gold, dead people, etc. No one's actually been able to prove it with a proper monitored test, so I still think it's bull. But heck, if it works for someone.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Are they supposed to be ferrous metal? Do they read subtle disturbances in the earth's magnetic field? If they do, wouldn't a compass work also?
:thinking:


----------



## flashlight

Phaserburn said:


> The Historical Society just called back and asked if I was familiar with an old story from the area about The Hermit who was said to live in a cave. I told the lady no, I hadn't. She didn't remember any details and didn't know if it pertained to my property, but said she'd take a look when she got a chance, as she was already engaged on another research project.



The Hermit in the cave!  The plot thickens! Curiouser & curiouser! :wow:


----------



## DonShock

PhotonWrangler said:


> Are they supposed to be ferrous metal? Do they read subtle disturbances in the earth's magnetic field? If they do, wouldn't a compass work also?


They can be made from anything, wood, metal, plastic. And they are supposed to be able to locate nearly anything, water, gold, pipes. There is no scientific proof but some people swear by this method. Personally, I think it's useless but I refrain from trying to discourage others, it's a losing battle. I work in the water business and it's amazing how many people swear by these. Suppliers even make some way too expensive rods for the purpose, but bent coat hangers work equally well from all reports from those who use them.
Here's the Pro version: https://usabluebook-onramp.com/cgi-bin/onramp.exe?pgm=itemdet.bbx&id=25720&custnum=&password=
You use two of them, one in each hand about a foot or so apart. Start with them both pointing straight out in front of you. As you walk along, when they move "on their own" and start to cross, you've found whatever you are looking for.
An alternative version uses a Y shaped rod or branch. You grab the top of the Y in both hands, close to your chest with palms down and elbows out to the side. With the bottom pointing in front of you, start walking. When the point dips, you've found it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I vaguely recall grampaw using one of those on an episode of the old TV series _The Real McCoys_.  :huh:


----------



## ABTOMAT

flashlight said:


> The Hermit in the cave!  The plot thickens! Curiouser & curiouser! :wow:



Wonder if the hermint's name was Dennis Land?


----------



## uz2busmc

Damn good thread!!

Phaser, I do believe it is time to take off from work, pack some powerbars in your pockets ( and flashlights ) and Goonie it....

Gravesight, old mysterious pump house, and a cave.... dude, what more could you possibly ask for from a new backyard... man - some people have all the luck!


----------



## BobVA

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



Phaserburn said:


> The Divines moved quite suddenly (re: disappeared) without notice in the early eighties;




Or DID they? 

I think your observation that the back of the stone was polished is pretty strong evidence that it was a standing marker. If you don't locate any other bits nearby, sounds like it it was vandalized from a nearby cemetery, or perhaps was wound up there as "scrap" after an engraving error or other cause to replace it.

The vision of two dozen flashaholics setting up a VSS-1 generator-powered short arc tank light ("might need it") , wandering around with dowsing rods, taking beamshots and lighting up a grill is what is TRULY frightening  Maybe we could get PK to show up and levitate ( I don't think it's a camera trick!).

You might be able to consult with the owner of a local cemetery or a funeral director for some advice, or perhaps an attorney. I can't believe this hasn't come up before in an area with that amount of history, and there may be procedures for sorting out what's what.


Great thread!

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## bwaites

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

I realize that I live in a part of the country with a lot less recorded history, and that means that our local historical society is not near as busy, but if I called and told them I had found a partial headstone, I'm willing to bet that they would have someone (or multiple someones!) here within hours, if not minutes. 

I'm a little flabbergasted that DAYS later, someone hasn't shown up!

On top of that, this is a potential vandalism case, I'm surprised you haven't called your sheriff or police department to at least report what you have found. I'm willing to bet they would have found who this guy was and where he was supposed to have been buried for you, without you having to do all the leg work!!

That said, this is the most enjoyable thread on CPF, and maybe the most fun one ever!!

I'll nominate it for "Thread of the Year"!!

Bill


----------



## Sigman

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*

Might be like that buried hatch on "Lost"? What is that button for?


----------



## benh

I've done a fair amount of witching of water lines and copper phone cables, and it works, but I'll be damned if I know why.

There's something to it. I used to think it was a load of bull, but eventually became fairly convinced, though I still can't explain it.


----------



## StuGatz

Not to get distracted...However, I thought that there was a mention of pics? Did I find this too late or are the pics to be posted later?

All the very best,

Stuart


----------



## srvctec

StuGatz said:


> Not to get distracted...However, I thought that there was a mention of pics? Did I find this too late or are the pics to be posted later?
> 
> All the very best,
> 
> Stuart



:huh2:

The original pics are in post #65 and 102 with several other posts with pics as well.


----------



## ABTOMAT

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



Sigman said:


> Might be like that buried hatch on "Lost"? What is that button for?



That must be it! Every time someone forgets to press the button in Phaserburn's pump house, Surefire's quality control goes haywire. Quick, someone get in there before things really get out of hand.


----------



## StuGatz

srvctec said:


> The original pics are in post #65 and 102 with several other posts with pics as well.



Thank you. 

Stuart


----------



## Wyeast

Missing Divines, mystery pumphouses, and a hermit in the cave?!?!?

Pilgrimage! We need a CPF pilgrimage!  Answers must be found!


----------



## ABTOMAT

We're going to have to start making plans for the CPF exploration party. Who here feels like cooking for the crowd? I'm picturing grilling, maybe with some boiled lobsters or deep-fried turkey. Get a collection together for drinks and beer, too. We'll also need a lights and power detail. And tools and equipment, lots of tools. I figure supplies for a new door would be in order, too.

Now that I think of it, we'll need a stage and a band. Can't have a party without entertainment. Oh yeah, Phaserburn: Do you have bathroom facilities for a large grouping, say 50-100 people? Or should we hire porta-johns?


----------



## KevinL

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



BobVA said:


> The vision of two dozen flashaholics setting up a VSS-1 generator-powered short arc tank light ("might need it") , wandering around with dowsing rods, taking beamshots and lighting up a grill is what is TRULY frightening  Maybe we could get PK to show up and levitate ( I don't think it's a camera trick!).



On the subject of tank lights, get PK to bring his 2005 interpretation of the tank light - the Hellfire  that would be SWEET....and portable too, in case you need to go into the pumphouse.


----------



## Niteowl

_DON'T go in the PUMPHOUSE......._


----------



## Manzerick

Hail Hail!!! LOL



ABTOMAT said:


> We're going to have to start making plans for the CPF exploration party. Who here feels like cooking for the crowd? I'm picturing grilling, maybe with some boiled lobsters or deep-fried turkey. Get a collection together for drinks and beer, too. We'll also need a lights and power detail. And tools and equipment, lots of tools. I figure supplies for a new door would be in order, too.
> 
> Now that I think of it, we'll need a stage and a band. Can't have a party without entertainment. Oh yeah, Phaserburn: Do you have bathroom facilities for a large grouping, say 50-100 people? Or should we hire porta-johns?


----------



## Sigman

ABTOMAT said:


> We're going to have to start making plans for the CPF exploration party. Who here feels like cooking for the crowd? I'm picturing grilling, maybe with some boiled lobsters or deep-fried turkey. Get a collection together for drinks and beer, too. We'll also need a lights and power detail. And tools and equipment, lots of tools. I figure supplies for a new door would be in order, too.
> 
> Now that I think of it, we'll need a stage and a band. Can't have a party without entertainment. Oh yeah, Phaserburn: Do you have bathroom facilities for a large grouping, say 50-100 people? Or should we hire porta-johns?


Oh yeah, this may be better than "Shot Show 2006"!! I wonder if we need any type of permits? What about any "paranormal" experts? Can we bring firearms, maybe set up a shooting range? Laser light show would be a must!! Think we can get the Budweiser Clydesdales & the Bud Girls as well? Is there enough room for a really big 3 ring circus type tent? How close are the neighbors again and will all the 4-wheel drive trucks bother anyone if we set up a mud bog track? How many bands do we need to coordinate? I'm thiking we just may need a few BBQ pits for the pigs & cows? First aid tent needed for sure. Hmmm CPFStock 2006!! Dig it! May need to set up a petting zoo for the kids to keep them busy. Is clothing optional? I've got some nudist friends that are interested. 

Yeah we can keep it subdued!!  This is all ok with the family & neighborhood right Phaserburn?


----------



## dca2

As long as we are still in the planning stages, charter flights need to be organized from the major hubs, i.e. Dallas, Atlanta, Chicago, Denver, SeaTac and Los Angelas for starts.


----------



## Phaserburn

We really should have dancing...


----------



## Topper

Well that sounded silly but I went ahead and did a little dance for you.
seemed kinda odd though.
Topper :huh2:


----------



## flashlight

...and don't forget the ! 

And you could sell admission tickets too! :lolsign:


----------



## Pydpiper

Oh, his wife will be real impressed..  

Don't forget the heavy machinery for the cave excavation.

What about lowering Tron3 into the trap door by his ankles with some chalk, he can do a poll on what he sees...


----------



## Topper

Topper said:


> Well that sounded silly but I went ahead and did a little dance for you.
> seemed kinda odd though.
> Topper :huh2:



  What a goof,you did'nt mean right now you meant when we come over to dig your yard up  
Topper :sigh:


----------



## tvodrd

At this point all I can say is that if Dennis Lan(?) is beneath the stone, he's gotta be rolling over and laughing his ??? off like me! 

Larry


----------



## Alloy Addict

You *need* a bunch of flashaholics to go out there with you. I've seen enough horror movies to know that you never go anywhere by yourself. If you are by yourself and something does come out of the pumphouse you will trip over every root while running. The slow moving creature will eventually catch up to you at a slow walk while you have been running. Then it just gets ugly.

Great thread BTW.


----------



## Topper

I watched a few myself. You just need 3 folks with you.
1 Blonde female (she gets to trip and twist her ankle)
1 HERO (they get to run back to try and save the Blond)
1 older heavy set guy you can for sure outrun. (That's just in case IT'S still hungry after the Blonde and HERO sandwich.)
Or you can wait till we all show up to dig up your yard. Dirt removal might be a slight problem but I think if you live on a "Private" drive that "Nobody" owns we can just use it to raise the grade a few feet and be good to go.
Might want to give us the names and phone numbers of 5 or 6 folks nearby as some of us may not have camping gear and will need to hook up with a "host" family for say a week or two. Don't worry about me I got camping stuff and as your road don't exsist I can camp all I want with out have to move every now and then. Just relax we got covered I think.
Topper


----------



## metalhed

> *Pydpiper said:*
> What about lowering Tron3 into the trap door by his ankles with some chalk, he can do a poll on what he sees...




:lolsign:

Thanks bro, I always like starting my day with a good laugh.


----------



## LumenHound

How deep does this rabbit hole go? :huh2: 

I should have taken the blue pill.


----------



## ABTOMAT

Abandon all hope ye who enter here.

Hey Topper, I'll volunteer to look after the blonde. Just doing my duty for the flashaholic cause.


----------



## flashlight

LumenHound said:


> How deep does this rabbit hole go? :huh2:
> 
> I should have taken the blue pill.



Viagra? :huh2: :lolsign:


----------



## ABTOMAT

flashlight said:


> Viagra? :huh2: :lolsign:



Yeah, if he did he'd have better things to do than read CPF posts. Oh wait, that's what I'm doing...


----------



## Arkayne

Aye, if the hermit story is true, then maybe thar be buried treasure in them thar caves.

Who's got the metal detector?


----------



## dca2

Arkayne said:


> Who's got the metal detector?



Hey, lets not bring in a group of goofy, gadget-buying nerds. I've seen some of those metal detector forum websites!

Dave


----------



## Zigzago

Sigman said:


> Oh yeah, this may be better than "Shot Show 2006"!! I wonder if we need any type of permits? What about any "paranormal" experts? Can we bring firearms, maybe set up a shooting range? Laser light show would be a must!! Think we can get the Budweiser Clydesdales & the Bud Girls as well? Is there enough room for a really big 3 ring circus type tent? How close are the neighbors again and will all the 4-wheel drive trucks bother anyone if we set up a mud bog track? How many bands do we need to coordinate? I'm thiking we just may need a few BBQ pits for the pigs & cows? First aid tent needed for sure. Hmmm CPFStock 2006!! Dig it! May need to set up a petting zoo for the kids to keep them busy. Is clothing optional? I've got some nudist friends that are interested.
> 
> Yeah we can keep it subdued!!  This is all ok with the family & neighborhood right Phaserburn?



I see this becoming the next Burning Man festival. It could easily attract thousands of freakish New Age hippies from all over the world looking to commune with the spiritual forces that are concentrated in this "nexus." Don't worry, Phaserburn, most of them would bring their own trailers and vans.


----------



## Manzerick

I volunteer to be the heavy set fellow!!! LOL





Topper said:


> I watched a few myself. You just need 3 folks with you.
> 1 Blonde female (she gets to trip and twist her ankle)
> 1 HERO (they get to run back to try and save the Blond)
> 1 older heavy set guy you can for sure outrun. (That's just in case IT'S still hungry after the Blonde and HERO sandwich.)
> Or you can wait till we all show up to dig up your yard. Dirt removal might be a slight problem but I think if you live on a "Private" drive that "Nobody" owns we can just use it to raise the grade a few feet and be good to go.
> Might want to give us the names and phone numbers of 5 or 6 folks nearby as some of us may not have camping gear and will need to hook up with a "host" family for say a week or two. Don't worry about me I got camping stuff and as your road don't exsist I can camp all I want with out have to move every now and then. Just relax we got covered I think.
> Topper


----------



## Phaserburn

I just left a message for the Historical Society guy. He should call me back this evening.


----------



## Arkayne

Dang Phaserburn, I gotta hand it to you! I really appreciate you going through all this trouble to find answers and continually posting updates. 

I give you a thumbsup! :goodjob:


----------



## HarryN

Just a note on the racoon potential issue - I like to use a 50/50 mix of Chlorox bleach and water to wet things down / disinfect before I go into places like that. The brand does not matter, but the concentration does. Pool bleach also can work.

On a space that size, I would use 5 - 10 gallons a week ahead of time - using a garden sprayer to get it into holes, then another 5 - 10 gallons to use when you actually decide to go in - keep things wet ahead of you, and wear a mask + plenty of ventilation.

When you are finished, 5 - 10 gallons of fresh water to rinse off anything metalic to prevent rust is a good idea.

The nice thing about this project, is that there is no rush - statistically, dead things tend to stay that way.  I would be tempted to bring along one helper though, and not kids.

I think I missed it - what is the actual reason that the pump house is there in the first place - there had to be a good reason to bother with that kind of investment of time and money.


----------



## Pydpiper

HarryN said:


> Just a note on the racoon potential issue - I like to use a 50/50 mix of Chlorox bleach and water to wet things down / disinfect before I go into places like that. The brand does not matter, but the concentration does. Pool bleach also can work.
> 
> 
> I think I missed it - what is the actual reason that the pump house is there in the first place - there had to be a good reason to bother with that kind of investment of time and money.



I was informed by the health department that 20% bleach to water is as effective as straight bleach.. I do not understand it but that is what I was told. 

The pumphouse was constructed to supply a few homes in the area, that part is deep in the relms of this thread.. It may be worth going back and reading, the history of the area is key to this whole thing..


----------



## LowBat

Arkayne said:


> Aye, if the hermit story is true, then maybe thar be buried treasure in them thar caves.


Think bigger. Nobody's found the Holy Grail yet, and maybe Noah's Ark had a pump house (hand crank) which broke off in the storm and came to rest in the new world.


----------



## Arkayne

LowBat said:


> Think bigger. Nobody's found the Holy Grail yet, and maybe Noah's Ark had a pump house (hand crank) which broke off in the storm and came to rest in the new world.



That is ..... PLAUSIBLE! The holy hand crank on Antioch! RUN AWAY!! RUN AWAY!!!


----------



## Manzerick

This is looking like a job for the Mythbusters!

Adam, Jamie... You out there?????? LOL


----------



## dca2

I think I just found the light you need for this project--REALLY COOL--watch video clip at top of page.
http://www.askagroup.com/


----------



## magic79

HarryN said:


> Just a note on the racoon potential issue - I like to use a 50/50 mix of Chlorox bleach and water to wet things down / disinfect before I go into places like that. The brand does not matter, but the concentration does. Pool bleach also can work.


 
Don't wear new clothes if you do that!!

I used to have a pool...and lots of pants with tiny holes eaten through the legs!


----------



## Alloy Addict

Manzerick said:


> This is looking like a job for the Mythbusters!
> 
> Adam, Jamie... You out there?????? LOL



Forget them, if Kari comes to check it out I'm there!


----------



## Manzerick

Wut about Scotty??? LOL



Alloy Addict said:


> Forget them, if Kari comes to check it out I'm there!


----------



## Sixpointone

I tried renting a costume from the Movie Ghostbusters, so that I would feel safe. But sadly that failed.

The good news is if I attend I plan on using my bad humor to keep the Ghosts away.


----------



## Alloy Addict

Manzerick said:


> Wut about Scotty??? LOL



OK, Scotty too.:goodjob:


----------



## ABTOMAT

<whispers> _I see flashaholics..._


----------



## Phaserburn

Okay, I spoke with "Timer" and he was of no help. He told me that I'd have to go to the Town Hall to look up the records dating back into the late 1800's. That will be difficult to do for me as their hours are similar to those I work.

I will be heading back out to the pumphouse soon for a few more pics; I want to check out the roof and the "hatch" situation.


----------



## Makarov

I think this thread should be named the official CPF-"HappyPlace", cause reading this thread surely lightens my day :rock:

I'm eagerly awaiting new pics from your latest adventure Phaser


----------



## dca2

Here is a flashlight from the FBI website--might come in handy to "illuminate" the creature that dwells within


----------



## HarryN

Hi - I found the pumphouse question - post 39 - on the original purpose of the pump - supply. I keep thinking about pump houses here, which are often used to help with drainage.

I would just repeat the need for some caution with exploring an old pump / well area. There are quite a few injuries caused by people who fall partially into old wells, which are not completely sealed. It does sound neat though.

When you get around to other historical maps of the property, try to also find the locations of any other old wells, and carefully seal them off. The most common older technique was to place wood boards across them.


----------



## greenLED

Phaserburn said:


> I will be heading back out to the pumphouse soon for a few more pics; I want to check out the roof and the "hatch" situation.


...and that's the last we heard from that fellow Phaserburn...
:laughing:


----------



## Manzerick

at least we could put the head stone to good use LOL



greenLED said:


> ...and that's the last we heard from that fellow Phaserburn...
> :laughing:


----------



## Orbit

Manzerick said:


> at least we could put the head stone to good use LOL


 
lol phazer burns name...actually turns out to be dan long...


----------



## flashlight

Phaserburn said:


> Okay, I spoke with "Timer" and he was of no help. He told me that I'd have to go to the Town Hall to look up the records dating back into the late 1800's. That will be difficult to do for me as their hours are similar to those I work.
> 
> I will be heading back out to the pumphouse soon for a few more pics; I want to check out the roof and the "hatch" situation.



Take care bro & bring someone with you as backup. Don't become part of the mystery yourself!


----------



## ABTOMAT

flashlight said:


> Take care bro & bring someone with you as backup. Don't become part of the mystery yourself!



"We'll need guns, lots of guns."


----------



## flashlight

ABTOMAT said:


> "We'll need guns, lots of guns."



Ain't gonna do any good against the spookies. :candle:


----------



## ABTOMAT

Ah, how about backpack proton accelerators?


----------



## DonShock

ABTOMAT said:


> Ah, how about backpack proton accelerators?


 
Just remember not to cross the beams.........

That would be bad, very bad.


----------



## Zigzago

greenLED said:


> ...and that's the last we heard from that fellow Phaserburn...
> :laughing:



They found his camera on the ground near the pumphouse. The last picture was a blurry closeup of something that looked like a large tentacle.


----------



## AlanH

> What about lowering Tron3 into the trap door by his ankles with some chalk, he can do a poll on what he sees...



Or if the stone has a serial number, Mini Moder will buy it !

Get it reproduced in Ti and Regentag will buy it.

Ask Mac if he can reproduce a 550/1100 or HID version of the stone, call it a
'coffin light'

Noi joking guys, this matter is way too grave for levity !!!! We have to be deadly serious. Keep quiet in the back, no coffin.


----------



## Manzerick

Where are we gonna go there and have our cook out? (hint hint) LOL


----------



## bwaites

Almost 48 hours, no updates and no pics.

Phaserburn, oh Phaserburn, are you OK?

Bill


----------



## ABTOMAT

Someone's going to find a video camera with a tape of him huddled in the pumphouse--"I'm so scared..."


----------



## Manzerick

The Blair Witch Pump House Strikes Again!


----------



## LowBat




----------



## JimH

greenLED said:


> ...and that's the last we heard from that fellow Phaserburn...
> :laughing:


And I thought Green was just trying to make a funny ...


----------



## Arkayne

Look closely in that crack, can you make it out?


----------



## ABTOMAT

Anyone feel like starting a pool? Like when the body will be found, or how much of it?


----------



## KDOG3

Ooooooh! This is getting good! I'll be checking this thread often!


----------



## Manzerick

I can't wait to see what's inside


----------



## greenLED

JimH said:


> And I thought Green was just trying to make a funny ...


 I was! 
Dude, where are you?!
:candle:


----------



## DonShock

_(in a Rod Serling voice)_

Witness if you will a simple pump house, made out of wood, nails, and a tin roof. The pump house has an occupant: identity unknown. And this is his residence: a simple shack. For the record let it be known that our mysterious resident has a slept in solitary confinement, undisturbed by the outside world. Confinement in this case stretches as far back in time as any record local historians can find. This particular pump house is on forgotten farmland in the woods of Connecticut. Now witness if you will a man's curiosity. What is the source of a fallen headstone? A man egged on by the word’s of his friends to investigate the mysteries of his own microscopic piece of the American dream. To dig deeper into that fragment of a man's life which had, until now, lain undisturbed. Follow me if you will to discover the fate of Phaserburn in the place he lived. And how he came to encounter the mysterious resident he had left to sleep but who is now awake... *in the Twilight Zone*.


----------



## LumenHound

Oh no! That did it. Now I'm going to be hearing Rod's voice and that music all weekend. oo:


----------



## JimH

Good one Don - absolutely outstanding.





. . :laughing: . .





Between you and Zigzago and the others, this has become an extremely entertaining thread.


----------



## bwaites

So Goood!!!!

Bill


----------



## dca2

I'm gonna' :toilet: if I watch late night TV and see that episode!


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

I know how to get Phaserburn back in a hurry. It's easy:



ABTOMAT said:


> Anyone feel like starting a pool? Like when the body will be found, or how much of it?


 

I'll put a quarter in the pool saying we never see him, in one piece or otherwise, ever again.


With my luck in such things, I figure he'll post that he's alive and well and has the whole mystery solved in the next few minutes, by tomorrow morning at the latest. 


Cheers! :buddies:


----------



## nethiker

Oh, this is just too good. You guys are great. 

Now I just want to know who's going out there right now to look for poor Phaserburn. It's all your fault you know. He could be suffering from horrible racoon feceses inhilation syndrom or perhaps he was overcome by the bleach fumes and is just lying there. What if he got tangled up in the duct tape trap he was setting and fell.... The possibilities are just terrible. 

And now, I hear that music in my head.  Don, you're a bad man.


----------



## Wyeast

This silence goes on much longer, and we're gonna have to organize an S&R team. Coolers full of beer, radios, and Thors all around!


----------



## DonShock

nethiker said:


> ..... Don, you're a bad man.






DON'T CLICK HERE


----------



## dca2

aaaaagggghhhhh!


----------



## greenLED

Just got off the phone with Phaserburn's family... they haven't heard from him since a couple of nights back when he kissed the kids, the wife, and said he was going out into the woods to check out the old well house. SAR crews have been combing the area for 48 hours, and aside from a left shoe (which they assume it's his, but it's ripped in pieces and his wife wasn't sure...) and a broken flashlight they haven't found much...

:candle:

teeedle-deeedle teeedle-deedle (twilight zone track)


----------



## JimH

DonShock said:


> The pump house has an occupant: identity unknown. And this is his residence


New evidence surfaces


----------



## pizzle

damn...this is crazy. subscribed


----------



## TomH

Here's another vote for "Best thread of the year". I must say, all this has gotten me intrigued as well.

BTW, has anyone heard from Phaserburn lately?!?!


----------



## JimH

The grave stone and the pump house may only be coincidental. The is another prospect that we have not yet considered in relation to Phaserburn's disappearance.


----------



## Phaserburn

To be posted shortly: shots taken inside the pumphouse, through the smashed door.

:huh: 

Rumors of my demise are greatly exaggerated.

Those left shoe remains may have been my neighbor's. It is becoming apparent that additional sacrifices may need to be made.


----------



## nethiker

Jim could be on to something here. Has anyone reported any connection to cows or milk?

Click here for video evidence


----------



## flashlight

greenLED said:


> Just got off the phone with Phaserburn's family... they haven't heard from him since a couple of nights back when he kissed the kids, the wife, and said he was going out into the woods to check out the old well house. SAR crews have been combing the area for 48 hours, and aside from a left shoe (which they assume it's his, but it's ripped in pieces and his wife wasn't sure...) and *a broken flashlight* they haven't found much...
> 
> :candle:
> 
> teeedle-deeedle teeedle-deedle (twilight zone track)




 Did they say what flashlight it was? :candle:


----------



## Makarov

Phaserburn said:


> To be posted shortly: shots taken inside the pumphouse, through the smashed door.



Oooo, what untold stories will the pictures bring... :duck:


----------



## KevinL




----------



## DonShock

Actually, I've found the speculation more entertaining than the reality.


----------



## LowBat

Phaserburn said:


> Rumors of my demise are greatly exaggerated.


Hey wait a minute, how do we know this is really Phaserburn and not some copy that emerged from a seed pod in the pump house? :thinking:


----------



## Wyeast

LowBat said:


> Hey wait a minute, how do we know this is really Phaserburn and not some copy that emerged from a seed pod in the pump house? :thinking:



Phaserburn! Quick! Minimags are the best, right?


----------



## metalhed

> Originally Posted by LowBat
> Hey wait a minute, how do we know this is really Phaserburn and not some copy that emerged from a seed pod in the pump house? :thinking:




We don't.... oo:


----------



## srvctec

DonShock said:


> Actually, I've found the speculation more entertaining than the reality.



Me too! Although a *little* reality thrown in for good measure never hurts either.


----------



## Phaserburn

Wyeast said:


> Phaserburn! Quick! Minimags are the best, right?


 
Minimags are the best best best best best best best


----------



## greenLED

Phaserburn said:


> Minimags are the best best best best best best best


Quick!! Somebody call in the NSA, CIA, DEA, FBI, ABC, XYZ! Our Phaserburn has been somehow snatched from this world and replaced by some non-flashaholic, minimag-loving alien (or goblin?). The incursion into that pump shed has seriously messed up his mind.  (I hope it's not contageous...)


----------



## farmall

nethiker said:


> Jim could be on to something here. Has anyone reported any connection to cows or milk?
> 
> Click here for video evidence


----------



## Icebreak

DonShock said:


> _(in a Rod Serling voice)_
> 
> Witness if you will a simple pump house, made out of wood, nails, and a tin roof. The pump house has an occupant: identity unknown. And this is his residence: a simple shack. For the record let it be known that our mysterious resident has a slept in solitary confinement, undisturbed by the outside world. Confinement in this case stretches as far back in time as any record local historians can find. This particular pump house is on forgotten farmland in the woods of Connecticut. Now witness if you will a man's curiosity. What is the source of a fallen headstone? A man egged on by the word’s of his friends to investigate the mysteries of his own microscopic piece of the American dream. To dig deeper into that fragment of a man's life which had, until now, lain undisturbed. Follow me if you will to discover the fate of Phaserburn in the place he lived. And how he came to encounter the mysterious resident he had left to sleep but who is now awake... *in the Twilight Zone*.



Excellent. Liked the music bite too. I had forgotten just how dynamic it was.

Rod Serling was good to let us know what to watch out for and what to be leery of. For instance, "The Grave" might be a cautionary tale.

Before he died, notorious badman Pinto Sykes put a curse on hired-gun Conny Miller. If Miller ever sets foot on his grave, Sykes would reach up and get him. Well, when Conny failed to take on Pinto, the townfolk gunned down Pinto and killed him. Accusing Miller of being chicken, they put together a bet of 20 gold pieces. If Miller went to Pinto's grave and proved it by sticking a knife into the dirt covering, he would win the gold. They were egging him on. He went to the gravesite. I'll let your memory or future viewing tell the end.

Here is Serling's closing narration:

"Final comment: you take this with a grain of salt or a shovelful of earth, as shadow or substance, we leave it up to you. And for any further research check under 'G' for ghosts in the Twilight Zone."

Phazerburn, if that's really you, be careful out there.


----------



## Manzerick

HAHAHA

You have entered...the pump house zone!!!!


AHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manzerick

Need the pic's... I've been checking all night! LOL


----------



## Wyeast

Phaserburn said:


> Minimags are the best best best best best best best



Oh man. He definitely fell into a pile of deadly bat guano or something...


----------



## pbs357

Wyeast said:


> Oh man. He definitely fell into a pile of deadly bat guano or something...


:laughing: SHIKAKKA!


----------



## JimH




----------



## Manzerick

Nightly check LOL


No pics


----------



## Topper

New pods can't post pics.
Topper


----------



## flashlight

JimH said:


>



That is just TOO scary!  Try saving the image & tile it as your desktop background! :eeksign:


----------



## Phaserburn




----------



## Manzerick

WOW!!

It was worth the wait


----------



## Manzerick

now for the questions:

Did you find traces of anything living there?


Does anything work?



Did you find anything fun?


----------



## Pydpiper

Way too cool!
Thanks for doing this for us!


----------



## flashlight

Wow, thanks for the pics! :wow: Phazerburn's back from the de...er, depths of the woods 

That pump looks like toast, never mind the rust on everything else. Hope that's not asbestos on the roof too. :green:


----------



## KevinL

Great pics!! Some serious corrosion going on.


----------



## dca2

Sweet! Did you lick the light sockets to check for conductivity?


----------



## ABTOMAT

Neat pics. So you did survive after all. What does the rest of the pump that's being driven by the motor look like? Does it just go into the ground or are there some visable mechanics.

Some of that stuff looks '50s vintage to me, altough it could be much older. Does the building still have incoming electrical service? Any idea where the power originally came from?


----------



## Phaserburn

As far as I can tell, it still has active power supplied to it. It has been flooded on more than one occasion, however, and it obviously damaged alot.

Don't know about any operational equipment; all pics were taken through the broken door.


----------



## KevinL

WHAT?! You didn't break down the door?


----------



## Manzerick

I so would have broken it down and "stormed the castle" LOL




KevinL said:


> WHAT?! You didn't break down the door?


----------



## Sway

Interesting it doesn’t *look* like anything lives in there.....not a bee's nest or stray spidey web to be seen


----------



## ABTOMAT

Odd how there aren't signs of anything. Maybe...nothing can live in there! 

Looking at the walls and the three V-belts I guess you're seeing the high water mark. Must _seriously_ flood often.


----------



## bwaites

No spider webs? NO SPIDER WEBS?

That makes no sense. A place like this would be filled with webs in one easy summer here, shoot, I have to clean them off the ceiling of my garage 3-4 times year.

I assume the pump is that high because of flooding and to keep it above the high water mark. There is obviously some serious humidity there!

Is that a pressure tank on the right of pic #4 and the edge of pic #1?

I can't imagine the power is still hot there either. Why would you leave it attached for 50 years if you had no reason? I would just cause problems when contacts corroded or some other connection or wiring got water in it.

Cool though, wish we could see more of the floor.

Bill


----------



## JimH

ABTOMAT said:


> Odd how there aren't signs of anything. Maybe...nothing can live in there!


What, exactly do you mean by "live"?


----------



## DonShock

ABTOMAT said:


> Odd how there aren't signs of anything. Maybe...nothing can live in there!.....


The "mysterious occupant" just likes a clean house.  He was probably scurrying around alot just to stay out of the camera shots. He's probaly pissed now, I'd watch out the next time you go out there.


----------



## ABTOMAT

DonShock said:


> The "mysterious occupant" just likes a clean house.  He was probably scurrying around alot just to stay out of the camera shots. He's probaly pissed now, I'd watch out the next time you go out there.



Ah, but what if he can't be seen! Hey Phaserburn, did you feel any strage drafts or hear breathing?


----------



## LowBat

Wow, 50 years of oxidation! Thanks Phaserburn for getting the pics.

Dare I even ask for pics of the sealed up cave entrance?


----------



## Arkayne

LowBat said:


> Wow, 50 years of oxidation! Thanks Phaserburn for getting the pics.
> 
> Dare I even ask for pics of the sealed up cave entrance?



I believe the cave is still a mystery since its exact location is yet to be found.


----------



## Icebreak

That must have been a challenge to get the lighting and camera settings configured. Those are some impressive photos especially considering you weren't in the pumphouse.


----------



## srvctec

Icebreak said:


> That must have been a challenge to get the lighting and camera settings configured. Those are some impressive photos especially considering you weren't in the pumphouse.



That'a exactly what I was thinking. Awesome shots for the lack of light in there.

:kewlpics::kewlpics::kewlpics::kewlpics:


----------



## Sigman

Did you find the box of gold & silver coins behind the loose rock?

You know a lot of people didn't keep their money in banks! I don't have enough to keep in my wallet!  Always dreamed of finding a stash with a metal detector on an old farm or site!


----------



## flashlight

Sigman said:


> Did you find the box of gold & silver coins behind the loose rock?
> 
> You know a lot of people do not keep their money in banks! I don't have enought to keep in my wallet!  Always dreamed of finding a stash with a metal detector on an old farm or site!



Yeah just like McGizmo found a gold ring on a coral reef while diving off Maui. :naughty:


----------



## flashlight

Phaserburn said:


> As far as I can tell, it still has active power supplied to it. It has been flooded on more than one occasion, however, and it obviously damaged alot.
> 
> Don't know about any operational equipment; all pics were taken through the broken door.



Then I'd be careful not to trudge around inside there in wet conditions. :candle:


----------



## HarryN

There must be a serious flow of clear water though that building some times to keep the interior like that. The ceiling looks like it has had water in from the underneath, and there is remarkably little dust on anything.


----------



## Orbit

interesting very interesting.... i wonder what lies on the wall teh door is on....


----------



## Manzerick

it is amazing there is no life... puzzling but amazing


----------



## flashlight

Manzerick said:


> it is amazing there is no life... puzzling but amazing



No life that _can be seen_.....


----------



## Zigzago

Orbit said:


> interesting very interesting.... i wonder what lies on the wall teh door is on....


----------



## ABTOMAT




----------



## Orbit

Yes i think you are right, it's definatley an olmnec temple of some description, the well is of sacrficial significance, when we are able to access the well we expect to find the source of the lights at the end of the tunell to be a vss-1 search light, a true gateway to another world.


----------



## Phaserburn

LowBat said:


> Wow, 50 years of oxidation! Thanks Phaserburn for getting the pics.
> 
> Dare I even ask for pics of the sealed up cave entrance?


 
The cave entrance, if it exists, is now under a couple of inches of snow! Gotta wait a couple of days before further look-see can occur.

As for the pumphouse, I also find it just astonishing that there is no spiders or insects inside, the more I think about it. It is far more surprising if you were to see the pumphouse in it's natural surroundings of woods and brush, with plenty of moisture present. I don't understand it. Especially as there is such easy access to enter the structure through the wrecked door. Not that spiders need such grand openings in the first place.

The roof of the pumphouse has a lid on it with a screen of sorts that just lifts off. Must have been for venting purposes?


----------



## StoneDog

Odd how, after 50 years(?) some of the pieces in the pumphouse look remarkably clean and new. The incan bulb w/ glass jar for example not to mention the caps protecting the electrical outlets under what appears to be a breaker box.

AWESOME thread and what the heck is the regulated TL-WA1111 light you mentioned?! (see, one CPF'er was paying attention)

Jon


----------



## Zigzago

Phaserburn said:


> As for the pumphouse, I also find it just astonishing that there is no spiders or insects inside, the more I think about it. It is far more surprising if you were to see the pumphouse in it's natural surroundings of woods and brush, with plenty of moisture present. I don't understand it.



Perhaps you should push some living creature, like a chicken or a guinea pig, through the hole in the door and watch what happens to it.

If it's immediately absorbed by a glowing vapor then don't go in there.


----------



## Phaserburn

Fair point, Zig. It is pretty creepy in there at night.

Hey, someone noticed the flashlight! Actually, the TL-11R is a Tigerlight OC modded to hold 8 cells and be regulated at 7.2V. The 11 is a WA01111 in a Carley LOP reflector. The result is a very bright, regulated light with great throw and spill, with no rings/artifacts in the beam. Regulated runtime is 45 mins. It made a great light for negotiating the woods that evening. Other lamps are available, including the stock Gen4 from TL and the Streamlight SL-35X LA (a real monster when overdriven).


----------



## Sway

Really I think the true entrance to *the cave* is behind the back wall of the pump house. It’s construction makes me wonder why such large and heavy stones were used for such a menial structure, somebody had to carry them in………

They almost look like quarry cut rock or pieces of broken head stones cemented together. 

Makes me wonder which way the pump works, is it pumping water out or *IN* 

Later
Kelly


----------



## Icebreak

Sway said:


> Really I think the true entrance to *the cave* is behind the back wall of the pump house. It’s construction makes me wonder why such large and heavy stones were used for such a menial structure, somebody had to carry them in………
> 
> They almost look like quarry cut rock or pieces of broken head stones cemented together.
> 
> Makes me wonder which way the pump works, is it pumping water out or *IN*


Not you or any other members are causing chills on my shoulders. This is just a silly little thread on the internet and represents nothing real.

Just a silly little thread on the internet. Silly, thread, internet. mumble..something... internet..


----------



## tvodrd

Phaserburn said:


> Fair point, Zig. It is pretty creepy in there at night.
> 
> Hey, someone noticed the flashlight! Actually, the TL-11R is a Tigerlight OC modded to hold 8 cells and be regulated at 7.2V. The 11 is a WA01111 in a Carley LOP reflector. The result is a very bright, regulated light with great throw and spill, with no rings/artifacts in the beam. Regulated runtime is 45 mins. It made a great light for negotiating the woods that evening. Other lamps are available, including the stock Gen4 from TL and the Streamlight SL-35X LA (a real monster when overdriven).



Nice try at hijacking your own thread! Ever wonder if the spiders/racoons have a genetic, second sense not to go there? 

Larry


----------



## Phaserburn

Sway said:


> Really I think the true entrance to *the cave* is behind the back wall of the pump house. It’s construction makes me wonder why such large and heavy stones were used for such a menial structure, somebody had to carry them in………
> 
> They almost look like quarry cut rock or pieces of broken head stones cemented together.
> 
> Makes me wonder which way the pump works, is it pumping water out or *IN*


 
Ya know, that's actually an interesting idea, Sway. The stones represent where the pumphouse is below ground level. I never thought of it that way before.

tvodrd - thanks, Larry, for pointing that out about slipping the flashlight in there! I'll say this: there is something keeping animals/insects/spiders out. And it isn't water. It hasn't been flooded for sometime now, and it should only have taken around 9 minutes for spiders to move in afterwards.


----------



## milkyspit

tvodrd said:


> Nice try at hijacking your own thread! Ever wonder if the spiders/racoons have a genetic, second sense not to go there?
> 
> Larry



Did you mean the spiders/racoons have a genetic, second sense not to go into the pumphouse, or not to hijack their own thread?


----------



## JimH

This thread is as bad as CPF itself. I can't even get to sleep without my twice daily fix.


----------



## Orbit

yes. this is a quite enthralling thread!

perhaps the untangeable force is a happy go lucky kinda bloke who wants to help you and give you 3 wishes, not rip you to pieces....but meh...where's the fun in a nice ghost.....


----------



## ddaadd

Damn, I just read this thread from the first post, about 2 hrs of reading....

I've got lights and backups, going to the shed for shovel and crowbar, heading 

into the woods. Something or somebody, is getting dug up tonite !!


----------



## Manzerick

welcome aboard our journey!! LOL

Now let's get a shovel and find that dam cave!!!!!


----------



## Topper

The lack of spiders and or bugs is a wee bit disturbing or at least would be around here. If that pump house was in Arkansas it would be filled with Dirt Dobbers; that would explain the lack of spiders if nothing else.
Topper :huh2:


----------



## Orbit

very strange, very strange indeed,though if the door was only recently shattered, but sealed well before, that would explain it, as if not much can get in then not much will live there to eat what can get in.


p.s. this thread has now had over 10,000 views!! in not much time.....whats teh most vied thread in CPF history per unit time?


----------



## dca2

The spiders and critters ARE there. But, they are mystical, magical creatures living on another plane of existance (in the cave that is right there in front of our faces in those pics.)


----------



## HarryN

On a slightly more serious note, I suspect that if that wall has a dirt hill behind it, there is likely seepage keeping the wall clean.

As far as the lack of spiders, at least around here, the best way to keep spiders away is to keep their food away. That means something is keeping other bugs out. I wonder if there is any kind of swamp gas (no not swamp thing) but natural methane, CO, CO2, and SOx compounds. It might be a good idea to vent it well before entering. (sort of like a phone company worker with his fan before entering a man hole.)


----------



## Manzerick

It could be SWAMPTHING!!!!


----------



## leukos

There's probably just one very large spider in there that doesn't need a web (Shelob).


----------



## Manzerick

or a very large something that is eating all the webs....hmmmmm


----------



## UVLaser

If you have a gas detector or a carbon monoxide you should use it. Do you have a wall mounted carbon monoxide detector? You can take that and throw it in there to see if it sounds off.


----------



## Manzerick

Adam????? Jamie????


Where are you guys??????


----------



## Phaserburn

UVLaser said:


> If you have a gas detector or a carbon monoxide you should use it. Do you have a wall mounted carbon monoxide detector? You can take that and throw it in there to see if it sounds off.


 
No such equipment, sorry.

Took a walk to the pumphouse yesterday afternoon (sunny/warm day) and peeked through the opening with my Pila. No webs of any kind that I could see.

The pics are one thing, but as I've said, if you were looking at it in person it's strange to see no activity. We've been talking about insects/spiders, but it's even stranger to see no animals of any kind in residence or passing. There are raccoons, skunks, deer, fox, squirrels, mice, etc etc that I've seen on my property, and nothing near the pumphouse. You'd think it would make a cozy spot for something.


----------



## amlim

Wyeast said:


> I definitely think you need a expeditionary force (i.e. a few buddies with some bright lights) before you open that door!


 
you forgot about the irons..... let me see... some glocks or sigs or 1911s plus M4 or ARs preferably with full auto option but i guess we can live with semi auto only plus gazilions of rounds and magazines....


----------



## amlim

nethiker said:


> Oh, this is just too good. You guys are great.
> 
> Now I just want to know who's going out there right now to look for poor Phaserburn. It's all your fault you know. He could be suffering from horrible racoon feceses inhilation syndrom or perhaps he was overcome by the bleach fumes and is just lying there. What if he got tangled up in the duct tape trap he was setting and fell.... The possibilities are just terrible.
> 
> And now, I hear that music in my head.  Don, you're a bad man.


 
First dibs on Phaserburn's nick.


----------



## flashlight

amlim said:


> First dibs on Phaserburn's nick.



:whoopin:  

 won't help against what you can't see, hit or shoot! :candle:   :duck: 

:laughing:


----------



## pathalogical

Phaserburn said:


> No such equipment, sorry.
> 
> Took a walk to the pumphouse yesterday afternoon (sunny/warm day) and peeked through the opening with my Pila. No webs of any kind that I could see.
> Are spider webs more visible when using a UV light source ? If you have said light source, give it a try. Maybe you have to look, for what you can't see with visible light.
> 
> The pics are one thing, but as I've said, if you were looking at it in person it's strange to see no activity. We've been talking about insects/spiders, but it's even stranger to see no animals of any kind in residence or passing. There are raccoons, skunks, deer, fox, squirrels, mice, etc etc that I've seen on my property, and nothing near the pumphouse. You'd think it would make a cozy spot for something.


You know how animals can sense danger ? Like when they know an earthquake is coming before we do. Maybe they know not to go IN or anywhere NEAR the pumphouse because their sense of danger is telling them not to go there.


----------



## pathalogical

Phaserburn said:


> No such equipment, sorry.
> 
> Took a walk to the pumphouse yesterday afternoon (sunny/warm day) and peeked through the opening with my Pila. No webs of any kind that I could see.
> 
> The pics are one thing, but as I've said, if you were looking at it in person it's strange to see no activity. We've been talking about insects/spiders, but it's even stranger to see no animals of any kind in residence or passing. There are raccoons, skunks, deer, fox, squirrels, mice, etc etc that I've seen on my property, and nothing near the pumphouse. You'd think it would make a cozy spot for something.


Are spider webs more visible when using a UV light source ? If you have said light source, give it a try. Maybe you have to look, for what you can't see with visible light.

You know how animals can sense danger ? Like when they know an earthquake is coming before we do. Maybe they know not to go IN or anywhere NEAR the pumphouse because their sense of danger is telling them not to go there.


----------



## Manzerick

Cook out anyone??? LOL


----------



## BB

pathalogical said:


> Are spider webs more visible when using a UV light source ? If you have said light source, give it a try. Maybe you have to look, for what you can't see with visible light.



Well, like most things in life, the answer is yes and no... Some spiders do use UV visible web patterns to attract insects. However, you have to be able to see UV light (like insects) in order to see the pattern.

News in Science



> Other spiders use a different technique to lure their prey, he said.
> 
> Spiders of the genus _Argiope_ weave complex patterns into their web to produce a cross. The cross is made from a special silk that reflects more UV light than the rest of the web.
> 
> The cross acts as a decoy for insects such as bees, which are normally attracted to UV reflections from flowers.
> 
> But when spiders make their own UV pattern in the web, this makes it more likely that bees are lured in, Elgar said.



How is that? Pedantic and on thread...

-Bill


----------



## Phaserburn

I decided to call and speak with Town Records today; they were not available and didn’t sound too helpful on the answering machine. That disappointed me a bit, as I was hoping to get some better info.

Well, then I finally got a call back this afternoon from another member of the Historical Society. Remember the lady I had spoken to first and who had told me about “The Hermit”? Apparently she spoke to one of her fellow local historians who called me. I’m paraphrasing what I was told during a good 20 minute conversation with him:

Turns out, “the Hermit” was said to live in the Bethany area around the turn of the century. The last one, that is. For many years, he was seen occasionally in the area, but no one knew exactly where he camped, as he didn’t have a map-worthy address. Because the town was (and still is, but much less so) agricultural, the people figured the Hermit had more than one home base off in the woods, one of which was referred to as The Cave. Surviving Connecticut in winter would be unlikely without a structure/shelter of some kind, so this was a popular thought. People of the times had an interest in the Hermit as he was very likely living on and off of their land. His comings and goings were figured to be at night, as no one ever saw where he went to or came from; he just kind of appeared when he needed to, which was rarely. He apparently shunned others and he was said to be unfriendly.

I’m thinking perhaps there is a chance that The Hermit was in fact Daniel Lan_. Probably unlikely, but I’m starting to get a little bit of a feeling about this. But if so, why would anyone bother with a tombstone for someone like this? This info has been passed down word of mouth. 

*Get this:* there is another story that was related to me that takes place maybe a couple of miles from my home, and also goes back a long, long ways. It’s called the “Downs Road Monster” or “Downs Hill Ghost”. The Downs family was among the first to settle in what is now the town of Bethany (but then New Haven) in 1717. Descendants of Samuel Downs still live here on the road that bears their name. As a point of interest, some family members have always been involved with town affairs for a great many years (first selectman, etc.). Downs Road goes a long way, and winds from Bethany into neighboring Hamden, Conn. There is a stretch that is unpaved, and is rough going. Off-roaders and quad racers/dirt bikers like to test their skill there. Anyway, over the years there have been several/repeated reports of unexplained sounds off in the woods at night along Downs Road. Animals have gone missing from local farms and have been found killed along the road, in a kind of grisly, and frankly sensationalistic, fashion (IMHO). Autos have had mechanical problems on this stretch; while there, the car would be buffeted by an unseen wind-like force, apparently leaving scratches, scrapes and dent damage along the sides and roof.

I called a longtime friend who has lived in Bethany his entire life, growing up only a mile or two from this stretch of road and asked him about it. He said, “oh yeah, absolutely. We don’t go there after dark; everyone here knows that”. I said something about it being BS and he was in fact a big weenie, and he said probably, but that’s just what he grew up with. But, he did know about cars having trouble there and getting “attacked” with the occupants inside. He mentioned this to me without my prompting of details. And yes, he is the kind of guy who would totally know something like this and God knows what else without mentioning it unless asked directly. Drives me nuts, which he enjoys.

The historian, a older gentleman named Robert, said that some details about the Downs Road Monster story were published recently in some book or other, or that there were plans to do so; he wasn’t sure which. He told me the story in a kind of humorous yet serious fashion; he was very interesting to talk to.


----------



## BB

Google and yea shall receive:

Downs Road Monster:




> BETHANY - Tales of a monster, a pirate, a marauding bear and other local phenomena held an audience of more than 150 spellbound last week as *Town Historian Robert Brinton *revealed "Bethany Lore, Legends and Lies" with slides at the Bethany Historical Society's fall meeting....
> 
> The "Horse of a Different Color" story concerned the spooky Downs Road monster, which few know much about. It may have been the albino horse owned by neighbor Henry "Woodchuck" Doolittle, who was better known for not changing his clothes until spring. Or was it the horse that kicked and killed Theron Allen as he tried to capture the runaway on Mad Mare Mountain, earlier known as Devil's Backbone



-Bill


----------



## greenLED

So, it's the Downs Road Monster that lives in that pumphouse. The Monster's cleanliness explains why there are no spiderwebs or animals in there.


----------



## Zigzago

The "hermit" was probably an earlier member of Father Divine's order, assigned to monitor the future site of the pumphouse.


----------



## flashlight

Er, you guys are making all of this up right? :duck:


----------



## JimH

flashlight said:


> Er, you guys are making all of this up right? :duck:


Is the real world the one you experience when you are dreaming, and the dream world the one you are experiencing when you think you are awake? 

How do you know you are not already in the Twilight Zone?


----------



## Arkayne

jeeeebus Phaser, that's some story you've got there. I've the willies!

So who's volunteering for the 12AM driveby to find the Downs Hill Monster? This thread now gives me the creeps.


----------



## Aristo

I'm not reading this whole thing 
but I would get the area surveyed and make sure you don't have a bunch of graves. Might be a fun chance to take some evps.


----------



## Phaserburn

flashlight said:


> Er, you guys are making all of this up right? :duck:


 
No, I'm not. There have been alot of fun posts that contain great humor, but any posts by me contain the facts that I have uncovered, run across or had related to me by others as noted.


----------



## flashlight

Phaserburn said:


> No, I'm not. There have been alot of fun posts that contain great humor, but any posts by me contain the facts that I have uncovered, run across or had related to me by others as noted.



Phaserburn, I'm sure you're not  and we all can't wait for the next update on this intriguing mystery & what lies beneath.  Thanks.


----------



## HarryN

Hi Flashlight - The east coast of the US, especially the more north east areas are the more "ancient history" of US. That has given more time for old stories and wierd people to accumulate. (although we in California are giving them a run for their money)

There are many old stories mixing culture, religion, witchcraft, magic, liquor, lies, salesmen, lawyers, mental illness, after life, etc. Interpretation is a matter of perspective, but I have learned that my college education was incomplete when it came to understanding nature.

Like many older areas, documentation of stories is not always complete, so they are passed by word of mouth. If you ever want to test the accuracy of these concepts, try playing the game "telephone" with your family - have one person whisper 2 sentences to the next person, and so on. Test the repeatability of the sentence after 4 people.

I do find this thread very interesting. For some reason, it is more interesting than my shed with a lawn mower.


----------



## JimH

HarryN said:


> For some reason, it is more interesting than my shed with a lawn mower.


I don't know, Harry. I think the lawnmower may be a device of the



. At least I know it takes me all the will power I have to go into my shed and get the lawnmower out.


----------



## Topper

JimH has a very good point. I myself admit that when it is time to get the mower I pray for rain. I am not saying I am afraid of the mower just apprehensive. Perhaps even lazy but never afraid.
Topper


----------



## raggie33

if i was you everynight at 12 am eastern time id go outside covered in helemsn maynase and with a propeler hat on and a 8track of the eagles straped to ya shirt and 2 left shoes on ya hands .but im not sure if that will help but im sure the ghost will leave ya alone


----------



## flashlight

HarryN said:


> Hi Flashlight - The east coast of the US, especially the more north east areas are the more "ancient history" of US. That has given more time for old stories and wierd people to accumulate. (although we in California are giving them a run for their money)
> 
> There are many old stories mixing culture, religion, witchcraft, magic, liquor, lies, salesmen, lawyers, mental illness, after life, etc. Interpretation is a matter of perspective, but I have learned that my college education was incomplete when it came to understanding nature.
> 
> Like many older areas, documentation of stories is not always complete, so they are passed by word of mouth. If you ever want to test the accuracy of these concepts, try playing the game "telephone" with your family - have one person whisper 2 sentences to the next person, and so on. Test the repeatability of the sentence after 4 people.
> 
> I do find this thread very interesting. For some reason, it is more interesting than my shed with a lawn mower.



Thanks HarryN. It did occur to me that Connecticut had a lot of history. 

I'm guessing _a lot_ of liquor was involved in many of those old stories & their interpretation.  :buddies: :drunk:

Raggie, I think you'll be the one scaring people off dressed like that roaming the woods at midnight! :lolsign:


----------



## Kenski

Hi,
I've been off CPF for a few months... 
This thread has me wondering, what is the record for views of a post?
This one's up to 12,049 and counting! Oof.

Fun thread, though.


----------



## eagle2006

I'm new here, and enjoyed this thread!


----------



## JimH

. . .


----------



## tvodrd

Geez, I spent all day wednesday and thursday working in Connecticut. It went so well, it was _spooky,_ and I got to fly back today instead of saturday. 

Larry


----------



## PhotonWrangler

raggie33 said:


> if i was you everynight at 12 am eastern time id go outside covered in helemsn maynase and with a propeler hat on and a 8track of the eagles straped to ya shirt and 2 left shoes on ya hands .but im not sure if that will help but im sure the ghost will leave ya alone



:lolsign:


----------



## Orbit

hahaha good on ya raggie, thats the funnies thing i've read all week.!


----------



## Wyeast

amlim said:


> you forgot about the irons..... let me see... some glocks or sigs or 1911s plus M4 or ARs preferably with full auto option but i guess we can live with semi auto only plus gazilions of rounds and magazines....



I had thought about that. MORE SO now that we've heard of the damn monster on Downs Hill.:sweat:


----------



## JimH

I'll bet if phaserburn called for a "happening", and gave us enough notice, we could muster 50 or 60 CPFers with enough lights to light up a small city.


----------



## Aristo

any glock can be made into full auto with the removal of a few peices, I wouldn't do it though, they will throw you under the jail.
but I have seen an "accidental" full auto handgun, some moron screwed up his old FN when doing a trigger job and replacing the firing pin, and that thing shot off 9 rounds faster then hell, scared the bejeebus out of me. 

I can see it now the Downs Hill Monster Hunter Militia (DHMHM)
we would beat that monster something fierce and blind it real good


----------



## ABTOMAT

With a Glock to safely fire FA, you need to replace the backplate with one that has the function of an auto sear. There's a company that makes them for the military and police forces. It's not a complicated piece, but also not a garage modification. Gives you a selector switch like a submachine gun.

Many semi-auto firearms will go full auto if the mechanism is damaged or the firing pin is stuck. But it'll "slamfire" out of battery--that means your gun may blow up after a few shots.


----------



## Aristo

ABTOMAT said:


> With a Glock to safely fire FA, you need to replace the backplate with one that has the function of an auto sear. There's a company that makes them for the military and police forces. It's not a complicated piece, but also not a garage modification. Gives you a selector switch like a submachine gun.
> Many semi-auto firearms will go full auto if the mechanism is damaged or the firing pin is stuck. But it'll "slamfire" out of battery--that means your gun may blow up after a few shots.


yup, I've fired a G18C machine pistol, pretty amazing peice of weaponry and suprisingly stable for a rapid fire pistol. The neatest machine pistol I've gotten to fire is a TMP with a mac 10 being close 2nd. Trips to baja are fun 

I've seen when slamfire goes wrong somewhat directly. I arrived at a range about 5 minutes after an incident happened, the guy was luckily all right, had a lot of stiches and minor reconstructive surgery.


----------



## ABTOMAT

Ever try an HK VP-70M? You get 3rd bursts when you attach a buttstock.


----------



## Double_A

The first time I saw the pictures of the roof I thought to myself copper sheeting. After seeing the same type of greenish verdigis from the inside pictures I think the roof may be the answer to some questions.

You need to verify what material the roof is made of. I suggest a file or pocket knife to scrap the surface till you get clean shiny metal...is it copper?

Copper roofing is well known for it's ability to prevent mossy growth due to poisonous copper compounds, I'm wondering if dripping moisture from the roof is toxic also to bugs and such? Nowhere near enough to harm people but tiny bugs and spiders it would easily be toxic.


----------



## LowBat

Hey Phaserburn, ever thought of auctioning off chunks of that mysterious pumphouse on eBay? We on CPF would probably make up most of the winning bidders.


----------



## Arkayne

LowBat said:


> Hey Phaserburn, ever thought of auctioning off chunks of that mysterious pumphouse on eBay? We on CPF would probably make up most of the winning bidders.



tru.dat


----------



## Orbit

so....where is phaserburn?

any updates????


----------



## Phaserburn

I'm here and still in gear. I went to a little get together this weekend; a combo Easter/Seder sort of thing; we enjoyed ourselves. In attendance were several couples I've hadn't met before from my town; all unrelated to each other and from very different backgrounds. Well, the hostess knows about Dennis Lan_, and prevailed upon me to discuss it. As it turns out, everyone who has lived in town for more than 10 years knew about the Downs Road Ghost/Monster. It has two names because for some, the noises/sounds emanating from the woods surrounding the road suggest a spirit, while the physical manifestations of the animals being killed suggested a more physical entity. It's just semantics, as both really suggest a spirit type of being to me, especially considering the several car "attacks" by an invisible assailant that are known to residents here. The folks I spoke to this weekend were intelligent, very well educated and nice people. They didn't bat an eye at the Downs Road Ghost, though. They discussed it in good humor, and most portrayed a mildly-disbelieveing-but-I'm-not-eager-to-be-there-at-night-anyway opinion. They did, however, all become intrigued over the pumphouse! It reminded me of CPF, as they also suggested a sort of "happening" at my house, in a roundabout, we-don't-really-know-you-that-well-yet-but-would-like-to-come-visit sort of way.


----------



## Arkayne

Its time to load up a car with cameras, audio recording equipment, night vision, holy water, crosses, a buttload of firearms (including the silver bullet and wooden stake), and slowly creep down that road with the lights off. Make that a BUS full of CPF members.


----------



## sunspot

Double_A said:


> The first time I saw the pictures of the roof I thought to myself copper sheeting. After seeing the same type of greenish verdigis from the inside pictures I think the roof may be the answer to some questions.
> 
> You need to verify what material the roof is made of. I suggest a file or pocket knife to scrap the surface till you get clean shiny metal...is it copper?
> 
> Copper roofing is well known for it's ability to prevent mossy growth due to poisonous copper compounds, I'm wondering if dripping moisture from the roof is toxic also to bugs and such? Nowhere near enough to harm people but tiny bugs and spiders it would easily be toxic.


I suggested copper roofing after I saw the picture. Many homes in the NE used it as it would last a very long time.
How about a test Phaserburn?


----------



## LowBat

Arkayne said:


> Its time to load up a car with cameras, audio recording equipment, night vision, holy water, crosses, a buttload of firearms (including the silver bullet and wooden stake), and slowly creep down that road with the lights off. Make that a BUS full of CPF members.


I lost any fear of the dark long ago with so much night hiking. I would however be interested in setting up a lawn chair along the roadside and listen for the sounds at night.


----------



## Manzerick

Keg party @ the pumphouse!!!!!


I bet we could a make a killer tap lol


----------



## Double_A

sunspot said:


> I suggested copper roofing after I saw the picture. Many homes in the NE used it as it would last a very long time.
> How about a test Phaserburn?




Yes you did and somebody else mentioned it also IIRC. 

so now we need phaserburn to go out there and scrape the edge down to the bare copper.

FWIW it's copper as a building material seems to be popular lately in the coastal communities near where I live. Nearly everything rusts out when your home is 200 ft from the ocean. Whereas copper will have a very nice patina. Oh yea these are small 2-4BR homes on tiny lots starting in the $2 million range, they can afford copper, but if it gets any higher gonna have theft problems.


----------



## HarryN

Hmm, I might need to get some copper sheeting if it works that well.


----------



## Manzerick

Moulder/ Scully,

hmmm would there be enough "run off" of the water to kill life around it also?




Gotta be the cigarette smoking man!!!!


----------



## JimH

Forget the copper roof. Upon further inspection the creature below was found living in the pump house. It lives on spiders and all kinds of bugs and other small creatures. It has picked the pump house clean. Also it excreets a hormone which is toxic to all forms of mold and, in addition, acts as an anti-oxidizing agent.


----------



## HarryN

Sounds good JimH, where to I get one ?


----------



## JimH

Harry,

They are so rare that they don't even show up on the "endangered species" list yet. Please post $1,000,000 to my account, and I'll see what I can do.

If you don't hear from me in 3 or 4 weeks, please contact me in Tahiti.


----------



## flashlight

:candle:


----------



## Phaserburn

Yep, it's copper all right.


----------



## bwaites

Copper makes sense, but that's spendy for a pump house!!

Bill


----------



## Manzerick

maybe the pump house had a higher purpose....


----------



## JimH

Phazerburn,

Is it time yet for a bunch of CPFers to come over and help you dig up the grave.


----------



## bwaites

With all the rain in New England lately, Phaser might have floated away!

Maybe the pump house is flooded!

Maybe the grave has been washed open!!

Inquiring minds want to know!

Bill


----------



## Trashman

Copper is paying between $2.20 and $2.50 at the recycling center that I go to. Other places pay even more. You could have a new flashlight's worth of copper on that roof!


----------



## Manzerick

If my car was a boat I may have goeen to work in leff than an hour and a half.


Not so good time for a 18 mile ride, mostly highway. Dam rain!


----------



## Phaserburn

The pumphouse is indeed flooded again. When that happens, it tends to stay that way for some time.

Nice weather is around the corner. I need to start looking for the Cave...


----------



## dca2

Phaserburn said:


> Nice weather is around the corner. I need to start looking for the Cave...



Sounds like someone is fishing for an excuse to buy a Stenlight :naughty:


----------



## JimH

Inquiring minds want to know.




Is the pumphouse still flooded?




Has the cave been located?




Has Phaserburn been abducted?








Does anybody care?


----------



## srvctec

JimH said:


> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the pumphouse still flooded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has the cave been located?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has Phaserburn been abducted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody care?


*I was wondering about the cave myself.*

This thread has been brought to life again! WOOHOO!!


----------



## JimH

Kurt,

Looks like we're the only ones with inquiring minds - on this subject at least.


----------



## sunspot

Not so. I was thinking about this thread last night.
PB, what's up?


----------



## Topper




----------



## milkyspit

FWIW, spoke with Phaserburn by phone last week... but for all I know he decided to check out the cave over the weekend...






Phaaaaaaaaser. oo:


----------



## Taylorf

Just a few days ago I was looking at the threads I had posted in and saw this one and was wondering about the cave myself.


----------



## JimH

milkyspit said:


> but for all I know he decided to check out the cave over the weekend...


If that was the case, I hope he didn't run into anything really bad . . .


----------



## Orbit

jeez talk about thread mining!


but yes...i find my curiosity tweaked!
whats news PB?


----------



## snakebite

Arkayne said:


> I ran your image through special filters to extract any supernatural phenomena and I made an amazing discovery!
> 
> Damnit IsaacHayes, would you get out of there!


ROFLOL!
in some unknown language i can here it now.
get that dammed flashlight outta my face you idiot!


----------



## Zigzago

Phaserburn said:


> The pumphouse is indeed flooded again. When that happens, it tends to stay that way for some time.



This suggests to me that the pumphouse shaft was constructed by the same unknown group that built the Oak Island Money Pit.

Was it pirates? Vikings? The Knights Templar?


----------



## milkyspit

Zigzago said:


> This suggests to me that the pumphouse shaft was constructed by the same unknown group that built the Oak Island Money Pit.
> 
> Was it pirates? Vikings? The Knights Templar?



Hmm... the coast isn't TERRIBLY far away...
:thinking:


----------



## Phaserburn

Ah, time for an update. I wasn't going to do anymore posting here, but suddenly there was a rash of posts that made this thread keep appearing in my "new posts" list. Do you want an update, or just more humor opportunity? I have enjoyed it alot, but I am a little wary about continuing. You'll see why. This may be my last post to this thread.

I haven't found the cave, but I did find an area that looks caved in. If there was a cave present, I think it's at this spot. Lots of big rocks tossed together. Could very well be nothing, too. But I don't see any other area around that could fit the bill.

I got the opportunity to see a black Nissan Altima that had gotten the Downs Road Ghost treatment. Ok, _THAT_ was creepy. It looks like claws or nails from a giant hand had been digging at the sides, hood and roof of the car. What I mean is, the marks look like they were from something like that, on a large scale. I wish I had my camera with me; it was an unplanned opportunity. There are indents/scratches that go right to the metal. I trust the veracity of those I spoke with; I believe this wasn't vandalism of any kind. The owner didn't report it to the newspaper or anything sensationalistic like that; this was a quiet town story passed from one person to another, nothing more. And he wants it to stay that way, which I respect. The car stalled one night on Downs Road in the unpaved section last fall, and the occupant was rocked inside the car while this "attack" occured. Nothing was visible, but I was told that there was an audible sound of a distant male voice, but louder, if that makes sense. ??? It reportedly lasted only a few moments. I will tell you, this chilled me a bit. I'm not a big close encounter kind of guy, as those who know me personally and here on CPF can attest. The occupant said they were definitely scared, but didn't get the impression they were in danger per se, but that "something" was angry. Totally bizarre. And there is no way this person wrecked their own recent model car for nothing. How he got this impression is beyond me. This event came up in a conversation in a neutral place with a friend and someone I just met; so I inquired further. There was no reason to suspect anything, which I have been thinking on and over, trying to come up with different explanations - ala crop circles. So far, I don't have anything too good.

The pumphouse: I haven't been back there since my last pics. I don't know what condition it's in or if it's still flooded. One of the reasons I didn't want to break down the door is because I'd have to replace it. It's on my property, and I don't want it to become a spot where a local child can wander and get hurt. If no spiders or animals have moved in there, I'm leaving.

The Hermit: No more news here, and it's unlikely I will come across anymore.

Dennis Lan?: He is still resting comfortably, thank you. This may sound idiotic to you, but then again, you _are_ reading this thread, so: a few weeks back I placed a flower on the tombstone, and said a short prayer. If Dennis is there, I wanted to treat him with respect, sort of let him know he wasn't forgotten. This was impromptu when I was doing some yard work. Didn't think it over alot or anything, more a spur of the moment kind of thing. Think what you will about that, I guess.


----------



## JimH

Phaserburn,

Thanks for the update, and thanks for providing so much fun. Even though this thread has nothing to do with lights, it has been one of the most enjoyable CPF threads that I have followed. But, alas, all good things must come to an end.


----------



## Arkayne

:candle: 

One of the best threads I've followed. Thanks for the update! And so the journey ends...


----------



## Phaserburn

Arkayne said:


> :candle:
> 
> One of the best threads I've followed. Thanks for the update! And so the journey ends...


 
I didn't mean I wouldn't post again. I just was a little concerned about the reaction because this last post was a little out there for me...


----------



## greenLED

waiting for pics of the car.


----------



## Knight Lights

oops!


----------



## Orbit

wow that is pretty full on.

is it possible to get pics of the car?


----------



## bwaites

Phaserburn,

The longer I live, the more I understand that some things just aren't explained by what we KNOW, and that some things are best explained by what we FEEL or have FAITH occurred.

If you are comfortable that the marks on the car are unexplained, that's what they are from my point of view.

I too, would love pics.

I will say that when I was recently married, my wife and I were returning home from Lake Tahoe, high in the Nevada/Oregon mountains when we stopped in a pull out to sleep.

After about an hour, my wife woke up and woke me up because she heard some type of growling. At first, it sounded to me like a far off motorcycle, but it was getting louder. I expected to see a headlight anytime, but it never showed up. In the hour or so we slept, (it was like 2-3 AM) no one passed us.

The sound got loud enough that the car itself seemed to actually vibrate an by that time my wife was panicky. I was stilled pretty intrigued, I've seen bears, cougars, and pretty much all the wildlife in North America while out camping, and this sound was unlike anything I've heard.

With her yelling at me to start the car and get out of there, I finally did so. but I pulled ahead until the sound was less and swept my headlights over as much of the area on both sides of the road as I could and didn't see a thing.

What was it? Who knows? I always sort of felt like it was a bear growl of some kind, just not a variety I had heard, but ?

Bill


----------



## sunspot

If your local historian finds more on Dennis, please let us know. Thank you for the update.


----------



## senecaripple

as i was reading this thread i was listening to the yankee game. as by the 5th page the yankees were losing 4 to 2 to the rangers. i turned the game off to concentrate on this thread. it was abt the 5th inning(not really sure, was so absorbed with this thread). by the timei was on page 15, i had to check the score. the yankees won 8 to seven. and that was hours ago. i am finally finished with reading this thread.
now, with some suggestions: in the daytime run a geiger counter around the tombstone, ultrasound. use a ouiga board and ask about any evil spirits inhabiting your property. the cave, the pumphouse, the nissan altima!
at night: hold a seance, place a voice activated tape recorder on the tombstone, inside the pumphouse, near the cave and inside the car. place motion detecting lights near the vehicle, the pumphouse and the area you suspect is the cave. 
next morning retreive the tape recorder and listen carefully for any voices! 
ask a medium if there are anybody else living in your property that is not paying rent!

wonder if you play a recording of a vehicle would that figure approach the tape recorder?


----------



## Virgo

Hey Senecaripple...

As of your last post, your post count was 666....:huh: :eeksign: :devil:


----------



## senecaripple

Virgo said:


> Hey Senecaripple...
> 
> As of your last post, your post count was 666....:huh: :eeksign: :devil:



and i'l be forever haunting this thread and any bethany residents who are redsox fans!


----------



## Lightmeup

Phaserburn said:


> I got the opportunity to see a black Nissan Altima that had gotten the Downs Road Ghost treatment. Ok, _THAT_ was creepy. It looks like claws or nails from a giant hand had been digging at the sides, hood and roof of the car. What I mean is, the marks look like they were from something like that, on a large scale. There are indents/scratches that go right to the metal. I trust the veracity of those I spoke with; I believe this wasn't vandalism of any kind. The owner didn't report it to the newspaper or anything sensationalistic like that; this was a quiet town story passed from one person to another, nothing more. And he wants it to stay that way, which I respect. The car stalled one night on Downs Road in the unpaved section last fall, and the occupant was rocked inside the car while this "attack" occured. Nothing was visible, but I was told that there was an audible sound of a distant male voice, but louder, if that makes sense. ??? It reportedly lasted only a few moments. The occupant said they were definitely scared, but didn't get the impression they were in danger per se, but that "something" was angry.


I assume you meant that the driver was locked in the car, not "rocked?" By "Nothing was visible" do you mean the driver couldn't see whatever it was that was attacking his car? Most nights you are going to be able to see anything that close to you, even without lights, unless it is foggy, or maybe you are in a deep forest, etc. So, did he not see anything because he could have seen it, but there was nothing to see, or because he couldn't have seen anything, even if there was something to be seen?


----------



## Phaserburn

Lightmeup said:


> I assume you meant that the driver was locked in the car, not "rocked?" By "Nothing was visible" do you mean the driver couldn't see whatever it was that was attacking his car? Most nights you are going to be able to see anything that close to you, even without lights, unless it is foggy, or maybe you are in a deep forest, etc. So, did he not see anything because he could have seen it, but there was nothing to see, or because he couldn't have seen anything, even if there was something to be seen?


 
Correct; the driver was inside the car while the car was being rocked, and he couldn't see a physical cause. Not sure exactly why he couldn't, just that he didn't.

I don't think I can arrange photos; this was a limited opportunity to speak with this gentleman, and I was under the impression he wouldn't want pics on the internet. Actually, I wish I could've taped my short conversation with him; it would convey a whole lot more info and impression than I have been able to here.


----------



## The Shadow

Phaserburn,

Definitely my favorite thread in the short time I've been lurking here. It's the type of thing most of us dream of finding (minus the potential hoards of flashlight aficionados showing up to "help"). I would, however, want to solve the pumphouse mystery before my son decides to after watching one-too-many Scooby Doo shows!

Thanks for the update, good luck, and stay safe.


----------



## Manzerick

ahhh...the good ole' Grave in the yard....


This was such a fun thread 




So when's our cookout/Exorcism? LOL


----------



## mmace1

Sorry, duplicate post...no idea what happened...


----------



## mmace1

Wow...I don't even know how I found this thread...I think maybe I was looking for headlight suggestions...and the spot where someone suggested driving slowly down the scary road w/ the headlights off scored a hit in my google search!

After reading it....(I got sucked in) Ihave to ask...any updates? 

Anything even happen with the abandoned eerily empty/locked pumphouse, the ghost/monster, the preacher who use to live there, the gravestone, disappearing residents, or the hermit????? Did you find any other horror movie cliches related to your property??? (seriously) Thanks!


----------



## LED BriCK

My wife just bought a book called "Weird Maryland," and it tells about strange places and legends in Maryland, our home state. I was telling her about a website that someone, I believe in this thread, linked to in which you could put in your state and get a listing and description of haunted sites. I've just looked through the whole thread and I can't find it. Does anyone know what site I'm talking about?


----------



## LumenHound

Haunted places in Maryland 

State by state, country by country index of haunted places


----------



## Manzerick

LOL

I lov this thread


----------



## Lit Up

Ok, let me get this straight.
Bodies buried in the yard, a cave, and possible "activity" taken out on a vehicle.
This does sound like something out of the Poltergeist movie like an earlier poster stated.

Anyway, if this guy shows up at your door, tell him you'll play along just as long as you wind up being able to communicate through a Surefire instead of a television.







We'll change the batteries as needed.


----------



## LED BriCK

Thanks, LumenHound!


----------



## G1K

Who is the guy and from what movie is the pic in Lit Up's post?

R


----------



## Lit Up

G1K said:


> Who is the guy and from what movie is the pic in Lit Up's post?
> 
> R



That's Reverend Kane from the Poltergeist movies. Part 2 to be exact.


----------



## RA40

Lit Up said:


> That's Reverend Kane from the Poltergeist movies. Part 2 to be exact.



His role for this part was excellent...creeped me out. 

Reading Phaserburn's thread, it is scenarios like this that have me wondering what it may be like buying a house with such history. You hear stories about paranormal encounters...

With Haloween approaching; Travel, Discovery channels do their part in rasing awareness...  

This was a great read BTW.


----------



## Phaserburn

mmace1 said:


> After reading it....(I got sucked in) Ihave to ask...any updates?
> 
> Anything even happen with the abandoned eerily empty/locked pumphouse, the ghost/monster, the preacher who use to live there, the gravestone, disappearing residents, or the hermit????? Did you find any other horror movie cliches related to your property??? (seriously) Thanks!


 
Nope, no more horror cliches; there are apparently enough already! No real updates to report. I can get no more useful info from the historical society or my neighbors. There is virtually no info on the former residents of my house that I can find searching the internet. I think I'm kind of at a standstill in this regard.

On a related note, I will confess that every night when I go out to empty the trash, I flash my light around the area where the gravestone lies. Not sure at all why I do this, but it happens all the time without my thinking of it. I've removed ground debris from it on several occasions to keep it clean, sticks, leaves and such. Odd, no?

Ah, The Pumphouse. Actually, here's an update of sorts: there are still no spiderwebs or insects of any kind inside. I was there a couple weeks back, and had a good look.


----------



## BladeZealot

I, for one, have found your thread quite intriguing and appreciate the updates. I have a respect and an appreciation for the past.

Thank you.


----------



## Codeman

Phaserburn said:


> ...
> Ah, The Pumphouse. Actually, here's an update of sorts: there are still no spiderwebs or insects of any kind inside. I was there a couple weeks back, and had a good look.



That could be a sign of contamination. Spirits or otherwise! :naughty:


----------



## JimH

Maybe we could send Bubba in to check it out.


----------



## Phaserburn

Codeman said:


> That could be a sign of contamination. Spirits or otherwise! :naughty:


 
Contamination?

:huh2:


----------



## Codeman

If there aren't any insects around, the area and/or the pumphouse could be contaminated, assuming it hasn't been treated with insecticide. If a lack of insects seems strange to you, and you know of no good reason why that should be, you ought to consider have the area tested to find out why.


----------



## Julian Holtz

Hi!

I think the solution for the absence of insects in the pump house ist copper sulfate.

It is the pale green stuff commonly known as verdigris, which covers copper surfaces exposed to mild acids like "acid rain".

As copper sulfate is poisonous and can be solved in water, the soil surrounding the pump house is probably slightly contaminated. As the walls are partly buried in the soil, it can be assumed that throughout the whole building traces of copper sulfate are likely to be found.

Greetings from Germany,

Julez


----------



## MacTech

Not to go off topic, but i was perusing the linked "Haunted Places" thread....

i've always been "sensitive" to "presences", it's just a strange feeling i get in the presence of a "ghost"....

it turns out i live in an area with high levels of PKE energy...

in York, Maine for example...;


> York - Old Witchtrot Road - This particular road is supposedly extremely haunted. Local legend states that this was the road that they made the people who were accused of being witches walk up and the same place where they were hung. the validity behind this legend is not known but it is a -very- scary place to be.



I live less than a 5 minute drive from Witchtrot, and get a cold feeling up my spine when i pass the intersection that leads to Witchtrot road



> York - The York Village Historical Museum - Way back in the Colonial days, this building used to be the town hall for the village of York. The story goes that the village head had a young woman hung front of the building, accused of witchcraft. Doors open on there own, moving items, and cold breezes can be felt. Sometimes, locals (who have named her "The White Which") will see a woman walking around the outside of the building/along the road late at night. Across the street from the museum, there is a day care center. Some children at the center have told people that a "very nice lady in white" sometimes comes over and plays with them during there recess. A nice place to visit, the spirit does not harm anyone.


i've visited her grave in the town square and felt a.....presence, as if someone had put their arm around my shoulders, i was there alone, the energy presence had a peaceful and freindly feel to it, this one's defenitely a "freindly ghost"

our house (a 200 year old Colonial) is mildly haunted by the ghost of the farmer who built it, Mr. Cook, a freindly and benign ghost, content to roam the upper floors of the house, occasionally i'll hear a door close or a piece of furniture move, it's just Mr. Cook up late at night

in New Hampshire;


> Dover - The Dover Mills - next to the Cocheco River - Many years ago the mill caught on fire. A lot of it burned down and many people died in the mills. Now when you are just standing outside of it after dark, when everyone is gone and all the offices are closed, you can see strange lights coming from higher-level rooms. You also hear very strange noises, which can be identified as machines turning on and off. At first they are quieter but when listening for about five minutes, one very loud machine turns on. If you look in a few of the basement windows, you can see one light on in the whole basement. No one goes down there all day and no one goes in at night because the basement entrance is blocked off, but a light is always on. When entering the building in either of the two towers, if you are to sit on the stairs alone, you can hear faint noises, which are undetermined, however, there is no one else in the tower to create such noises.


not sure which group of mills they're referring to here, is it the mill building down Central Avenue, or is it the old Clarostat building?, if it's Clarostat (now called One Washington Center), that would explain the presences i've felt up on the second floor, my office is on the first floor, next to the Cocheco

and i went to college here;


> Rindge - Franklin Pierce College - The Manor - At the turn of the century, what most know today as The Manor, was previously a brothel run by a woman named Edna McGuinness. McGuinness hung a large portrait of herself in the stairwell leading to the second floor. When McGuinness passed away the building was sold but the portrait was never taken down. During the late 1990's an employee of the college was cleaning the manor after a banquet and heard a piano playing. However, there had not been a piano in The Manor for many years. The employee went searching for the noise and didnt come across anything unusual until she walked by the stairwell and saw the apparition of a woman holding a baby in her right hand walking down the stairs. The woman was wearing a glowing dress and humming. To this day students and faculity members have seen and heard very strange things in and around The Manor. Some say McGuinness can be seen looking out the 2nd story window towards Pearly Pond.


a couple freinds and I went into The Manor one evening with a Ouija board and contacted Edna McGuiness, as well as some other spirits (that is, assuming my freinds weren't pushing the planchette around....), there's definitely a creepy feel to the building after dark


----------



## jds009

MAN!! it took me 4 hours or so, but i finally finished this thread, it awesome, thanks for a gread time, ill check in every once in a while to see if u (phazerburn) update!


----------



## tradderran

Did you ever find the cave.


----------



## Manzerick

so it continues.... :lolsign:





New blood!


----------



## srvctec

Manzerick said:


> so it continues.... :lolsign:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New blood!



Yup, I thought this one was dead for good! :laughing: 

But since "_*IT'S ALIVE*_" again- anything new Phaserburn?


----------



## ABTOMAT

This thread is the greatest in the history of the Internet.

C'mon Phaserburn, where's the scouting report from the Space Marines?


----------



## Burgess

Wow, just stumbled upon this thread myself.

Very interesting and informative. Really *grabs* the reader !


Thank you for posting and sharing this with us.


Please keep up posted with any updates !


----------



## TorchBoy

Julian Holtz said:


> Hi!
> 
> I think the solution for the absence of insects in the pump house ist copper sulfate.
> 
> It is the pale green stuff commonly known as verdigris, which covers copper surfaces exposed to mild acids like "acid rain".
> 
> As copper sulfate is poisonous and can be solved in water, the soil surrounding the pump house is probably slightly contaminated. As the walls are partly buried in the soil, it can be assumed that throughout the whole building traces of copper sulfate are likely to be found.
> 
> Greetings from Germany,
> 
> Julez


Julez, did you notice in that Wikipedia info that copper sulfate is actually quite soluble? If patina on roofs or other surfaces was even mostly copper sulfate it would dissolve straight off with the first rain, and the roof would be eaten away very quickly. Also, hydrous copper sulfate is bright blue and even the moisture in the air is enough to hydrate it.  

Copper carbonate, on the other hand, is a pale green stuff (strangely similar in shade to patina) that is *not* soluble. It could easily form on copper roofs from acid rain and would protect the rest of the copper roof from forming copper sulfate with sulfurous pollutants.  

Having said that, I don't think patina is that simple. :touche:


----------



## TorchBoy

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



dennis lan? said:


> hello everyone just wanted to say hello.


That's one of the most funny posts I've seen on CPF. What a shame the poor guy got banned after his first post.

Finally got through it all. Mythbusters took priority. :goodjob: I reckon the gravestone was deposited by teenagers in years gone by.


----------



## Phaserburn

Wow. It's been 6 months since I saw this thread.

Well, let's see. My curiosity has been re-piqued a little bit by looking back over this thread. Mixed in with what has turned out to be a story, there has been alot of, "best in class" humor in this, to be sure!

I'm really wanting to head out to the pumphouse for a looksee; it's been even longer than 6 months since I've been out there, probably closer to a year. However, my property is currently under a considerable amount of ice and snow, and footing is treacherous at best. I will have to wait for spring thaw, which should be in the next several weeks. Mud is easier to contend with than ice...

Perhaps some new pics are in order. I'd like to take a look at a hillsite that may/may not be the location of, "the cave". 

Here's something potentially interesting: I have found a few other flat stones similar in size and shape to the tombstone, but without any writing on them. There are at least 2 or 3 off in the woods not too far from Dennis' stone, nearby to trees. We've had a few windy storms this winter that have shifted forest debris and exposed them. I'm not sure if they are simply worn clean by the elements, or if they never had anything on them to begin with. They are flat, thick stones. At first I thought them to be leftover building material from many decades ago, but I've come to discard that thought as nothing on the property or anywhere nearby for that matter makes use of stones of that nature.

Why teens would move stones like this into seemingly random locations way off in the woods is beyond me.


----------



## RA40

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...! {w/PIC}*



TorchBoy said:


> I reckon the gravestone was deposited by teenagers in years gone by.



Must maintain the mystery...was deposited by an advanced race of beings not of this planet. Notice the odd shaped footprints...on the floor of the shack. There are some ancient cave paintings to be found dating back thousands of years showing the rituals performed at this location...

*Edit...this is such an enjoyable thread to read. In my 18 years being online, threads like this, is a masterpiece of writing.  :twothumbs for all the participants.


----------



## TorchBoy

Phaserburn said:


> Here's something potentially interesting: I have found a few other flat stones similar in size and shape to the tombstone, but without any writing on them. There are at least 2 or 3 off in the woods not too far from Dennis' stone, nearby to trees. We've had a few windy storms this winter that have shifted forest debris and exposed them. I'm not sure if they are simply worn clean by the elements, or if they never had anything on them to begin with. They are flat, thick stones.


Look at the other sides. Dennis Lan?'s stone was blank on the other side, so these new ones are *obviously* more of the same but face down.


----------



## milkyspit

What if they ALL say Dennis Lan? oo:


----------



## tradderran

If you need help just holler. And some of us Texicans can come a running
With heavy equipment and Lights
:touche:  :naughty:


----------



## Arkayne

YESSS the thread lives! Will F5 again! A++


----------



## srvctec

milkyspit said:


> What if they ALL say Dennis Lan? oo:


----------



## TorchBoy

milkyspit said:


> What if they ALL say Dennis Lan? oo:


No! That is just *too* spooky.


----------



## jds009

TorchBoy said:


> Look at the other sides. Dennis Lan?'s stone was blank on the other side, so these new ones are *obviously* more of the same but face down.



hmm...just maybe...


----------



## PhotonWrangler




----------



## Manzerick

Is it too early in the rebirth to ask for a cookout again?

:lolsign:


----------



## Illum

Phaserburn said:


>



:kewlpics:
I am too surprised by the apparent lack of dust and debris that would normally clog a flooded building, especially ones of this age

If there was a cave and its man made there should be a vent along with the entrance.

If you ever enter the pumphouse...feel for a draft against that wall


----------



## Mudd Magnet

wow what a great thread :rock:

Wonder if the light still work's in the pump house would make for some spooky photos with a 40 watt bulb in their and the broken door :laughing: 

Would be interesting if their is also a cave on you're property hmm grave's old abondond building's with no sign's of life in, cave's, invisible monster's sound's like a prime area for a bunch of cpf'ers to gather :naughty:


----------



## 65535

I coulda done without reading this thread. Must go to school and regain normal mindset.


----------



## Phaserburn

milkyspit said:


> What if they ALL say Dennis Lan? oo:


 
Milky, that is awesome! And Grade A creepy, too.

:rock: 

Illum - yeah, weird, isn't it? Many, many years of disuse and no dirt, debris OR spider webs.

Until you reposted these pics, it didn't occur to me to think maybe there are some clues in the pumphouse. I wonder what condition it's in now.


----------



## hank

Hmmm, probably too early for the last _big_ influenza year.
But there are reasons "rest in peace" is a good idea, nevertheless.


----------



## senecaripple

EVP


----------



## jds009

I think someone needs to go down there phazer... you can have at it.


----------



## TorchBoy

senecaripple said:


> EVP


Extra Vehicular Patrol (ie, reconnoiter on foot)?


----------



## bwaites

Here's a question. If that stone is reasonably consistent, is it possible that it is naturally flat, like flagstone?

Maybe you live on a flagstone outcropping and that stone you've found is a piece of it that someone was practicing their engraving skills on. 

This REALLY fits with Milky's theory, too, BTW!

Bill


----------



## gorn

The disappearance of Father Devine is easy to explain. He fled the area with his Brother Love’s traveling salvation show.


----------



## srvctec

gorn said:


> The disappearance of Father Devine is easy to explain. He fled the area with his Brother Love’s traveling salvation show.



:huh2:


----------



## Manzerick

Hmm.. folks let's keep this thread on topic!!! :lolsign:



What if this was a place where many were buried and Dennis's stone was just more protected to the elements?


We need to leave no stone unturned!! (pun intended)


----------



## Chronos

gorn said:


> The disappearance of Father Devine is easy to explain. He fled the area with his Brother Love’s traveling salvation show.


I remember a Neil Diamond song "Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show" 

This reminds me of watching a good horror movie. Thinking "I wouldn't do that... I'd go there instead... watch out over your shoulder..." I want to see what is in that pump house. I want to investigate that cave.


----------



## Phaserburn

bwaites said:


> Here's a question. If that stone is reasonably consistent, is it possible that it is naturally flat, like flagstone?
> 
> Maybe you live on a flagstone outcropping and that stone you've found is a piece of it that someone was practicing their engraving skills on.
> 
> This REALLY fits with Milky's theory, too, BTW!
> 
> Bill


 
Hmm. I seem to remember a piece or two leaning up against the base of a tree, and thinking, "that's kinda odd out here in the woods".


----------



## tradderran

Bump for a great thread.:goodjob:


----------



## tradderran

This should be made a sticky.  :candle:


----------



## milkyspit

tradderran said:


> This should be made a sticky.  :candle:



+1


----------



## tradderran

We need more pic's


----------



## Orbit

IT LIVES AGAIN!!!!
i loved this thread form day 1

can't wait for further installments


----------



## srvctec

It just keeps coming back to life! It's got to be one of the all time best threads on CPF.


----------



## JimH

tradderran said:


> We need more pic's


The snow is nearly gone, and guess what Phaserburn found out in his back 40.


----------



## Wyeast

He found the hermit's cave?!?!? THE THREAD OF GLORY LIVES AGAIN!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow... cool.

Those rocks just scream out for a dual wavelength ultraviolet lamp to illuminate them. :huh:


----------



## tradderran

It lives It lives :candle: :goodjob:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## reptiles

PhotonWrangler said:


> Wow... cool.
> 
> Those rocks just scream out for a dual wavelength ultraviolet lamp to illuminate them. :huh:



I was thinking the same thing! 

Regards, 

Mark 
FMS member


----------



## milkyspit

This has got to be, without a doubt, the greatest thread of all-time.


----------



## Zigzago

Similar headstone story, no spooky pumphouse, though:
article


----------



## LumenHound

Interesting link Zigzago.

Phaserburn, how about a 4 week update? Any signs of seasonal activity in and around the pumphouse from the usual critters or is that area still strangely void of change?

I was picking up some trash in my yard yesterday....the line that started The Best Thread Ever.


----------



## Cydonia

*Analysis of the current situation and conclusions*

Ladies and gentlemen, 

If you read the relevant sections posted by Phaserburn himself you will understand why the pace of exploration has been so lethargic, if not completely stymied by… other factors. Much overlooked by most here unfortunately. Let me shine a light on these other factors.

In Phaserburn’s second posting in this famous thread, post #39 here, you will find the crucial clue – I’ve added an underline emphasis to aid your discernment:




Phaserburn said:


> 03-20-2006, 10:49 AM





Phaserburn said:


> First of all: digging anything simply isn't happening. Even if I didn't have issues with disturbing a potential grave, my wife and family would be completely freaked out. This is not far from my home at all - today. Back in 1911, it was almost all woods. I of course told my wife, but don't want to disturb the sleep of my 7 year old son just yet! He still sleeps with a nightlight, know what I mean?





Then, several posts and almost a month later, Phaserburn has this important piece to say in post #390 here about a little get together and what a couple of locals had to say...




Phaserburn said:


> 04-17-2006, 09:35 AM
> I'm here and still in gear. I went to a little get together this weekend; a combo Easter/Seder sort of thing; we enjoyed ourselves. In attendance were several couples I've hadn't met before from my town; all unrelated to each other and from very different backgrounds. Well, the hostess knows about Dennis Lan_, and prevailed upon me to discuss it. As it turns out, everyone who has lived in town for more than 10 years knew about the Downs Road Ghost/Monster. It has two names because for some, the noises/sounds emanating from the woods surrounding the road suggest a spirit, while the physical manifestations of the animals being killed suggested a more physical entity. It's just semantics, as both really suggest a spirit type of being to me, especially considering the several car "attacks" by an invisible assailant that are known to residents here. The folks I spoke to this weekend were intelligent, very well educated and nice people. They didn't bat an eye at the Downs Road Ghost, though. They discussed it in good humor, and most portrayed a mildly-disbelieveing-but-I'm-not-eager-to-be-there-at-night-anyway opinion. They did, however, all become intrigued over the pumphouse! It reminded me of CPF, as they also suggested a sort of "happening" at my house, in a roundabout, we-don't-really-know-you-that-well-yet-but-would-like-to-come-visit sort of way.




Then over 2 months pass before Phaserburn posts again in post #423 here. This disturbing post, which Phaserburn wishes to be the last on the entire subject, ought to signal the underlying unease and well deserved fear he and his family have experienced. That his wife must be a powerful behind the scenes influence trying to quiet down this whole episode is to be strongly suspected. (Other close family members he might have confided in could also be seeking an end to investigations.) And rightly so. That these awful upsetting findings about their home and property continue apace… that dark history has been suggested and unclean forces acting in the nearby community attested to by strong evidence of the mutilated car… (Did he tell his wife about seeing this evidence? What horror and fear must she have felt if he did disclose this?) and so they don’t want to pursue this any further. Phaserburn has found peace with the broken headstone near his house in this final post:




Phaserburn said:


> 07-26-2006, 12:52 PM
> Dennis Lan?: He is still resting comfortably, thank you. This may sound idiotic to you, but then again, you _are_ reading this thread, so: a few weeks back I placed a flower on the tombstone, and said a short prayer. If Dennis is there, I wanted to treat him with respect, sort of let him know he wasn't forgotten. This was impromptu when I was doing some yard work. Didn't think it over alot or anything, more a spur of the moment kind of thing. Think what you will about that, I guess.






Phaserburn adds nothing significant for 9 more months to this thread…


When he does, in post #465 here he has assumed an icy coolness and detached resignation on the subject matter. He has not visited the pumphouse in 6 months, we are informed. The broken pump house door must be still left as it was originally found. No attempts at door repair or maintenance, no repair or diagnosis of the corroded electrical interior has been performed by qualified electricians… That their homes electrical power lines pass over this site, and are connected to this corroded circuit in the pumphouse in some manner, constitutes an acute danger of sorts. The failure to asses the fire hazard or electrical failure potential - which could leave their home in the dark - borders on foolishness in some regards.

He is quite at peace to leave it all alone, has no inclination to explore – and perhaps, with a wife that is worried sick of him getting hurt or finding more disturbing things about their property, and concerns their young son will get frightened by the eerie unknowns – who can blame him? 

It just seems phaserburn is stuck between his mild desire to explore, his instinct to obfuscate the worry of his wife, shield his son from the general weirdness, and at the same time satisfy the hounding of his peers on this forum. That he has received an avalanche of Private Messages offering paranormal investigations, assistance from Flashaholics, Gun collectors and self styled exorcists and historians is almost guaranteed!

And his wife gets wind of all this activity, bit by bit, in dribs and drabs, through his moods, his reticence to discuss what others may or may not have said… the peculiarities of the situation multiply and threaten to create marital tensions and misunderstandings… 

Phaserburn is in a difficult situation. We must patiently understand his difficulties. We must support him in his families combined decision to leave well enough alone and to enjoy their home and property. They don’t want to poke around and dig up disturbing things from the past. Just… let it all go away is what I think they feel right about now.

 
* Conclusion*

Their predicament is shared by countless thousands of others, who, either in direct occupation of a property with ongoing spirit activity or other suspected mysteries leading to the supernatural conclusion, have decided to try and make peace with whatever it is that might lie beneath the fragile surface. Unfortunately there are potential complications from adopting this policy. Sooner or later he has to do something about that tumble down pumphouse. There is always the remote risk that such reconstruction will disturb something. Phaserburn ought to also consider the possibility of moving and taking advantage of the higher property prices…


----------



## JimH

If Phaserburn should decide to move, and I'm not suggesting, in the least, that he do so, maybe we could do a CPF group buy of the property




. 

This has been just about the all time greatest thread on CPF. I don't see how we can let it die just because of a little thing like lack of factual input. I think there are enough of creative people on CPF to keep it going with nothing but innuendo and speculation and absolutely no pretense of sincerity or basis in reality. 

Who knows, maybe some day someone will collect all of these creative posts and write a best seller fiction novel



.


----------



## phenwick

I figured curious CPF minds would at least want to know if that light bulb still works!


----------



## Mikul

This was a really fun thread to read. The pumphouse is great. What a fun building.

I've seen a bunch of pumphouses. Many of them were bug-free. I always assumed it was the extreme humidity.

What makes this thread so interesting is that when we moved to my house about 3 years ago, we also found a tombstone back in the woods. I've never bothered to look in to it. I'm a lot more curious about it now. I should check the dates, but I don't think it's quite as old as Phaserburn's.

ALSO making this interesting and personal is that when I moved in, there was a depression on the hill of my property, about 24 inches in diameter and about 8 inches deep. I got the tractor wheel stuck in it, but managed to drive out. Judging by the location of other trees on the property and that fact that a couple of them died recently, I'd written it off as a stump hole. Then, last year a friend of mine asked about the cave on my property. He doesn't live in the area and didn't know why he said that. When a person that has predicted the death of several people in his family says something like that, you don't write it off. He said a lot of other things about the cave too, but that's a long story.

Anyway... the depression on my hill is about 30 inches DEEP this year. There's no way that I could drive my tractor out of that. Digging up that hole is on my list of things to do.

Soon after I moved in and before I gave much thought to the depression, I had a dream that showed a typical outhouse sitting right on that spot. It was a weird dream because that was the entire dream: me looking at an outhouse. No action, no naked chicks, just old 'n' grey. An outhouse would explain it, but digging it up could get messy.

Sorry. No pumphouse.


----------



## jayhackett03

Mikul said:


> ALSO making this interesting and personal is that when I moved in, there was a depression on the hill of my property, about 24 inches in diameter and about 8 inches deep.


 
ah here we go again! just when everyone thought this thread was dead. 

(i was late to my Technology Final Exam today because i had to read this WHOLE thing!, i was so intrigued by it)


----------



## Empath

A man here in Oregon made an interesting discovery in his yard too.


----------



## knot

*Re: I think I just found a grave in my yard...!*



iNDiGLo said:


> I'd also wait until around Halloween to make the experience as spooky as possible.



Cool! A scary skeleton standing by the front door.


----------



## Illum

empath....that um....


----------



## Daniel_sk

http://commando.wargames.sk/diskusia/images/smiles/0005.gif


----------



## Empath

Daniel, I changed your image to a link. We're not seeing a link. We're seeing a login screen, since apparently viewing requires a membership at the hosting site.

I'm unable to read the language at commando.wargames.sk, so I can't tell if the site permits personal hosting, or if you've attempted to hotlink.

Images must be hosted at a site authorizing you to post direct linking, since hotlinking to an image without permission of the host is against rules.


----------



## Daniel_sk

Empath said:


> Daniel, I changed your image to a link. We're not seeing a link. We're seeing a login screen, since apparently viewing requires a membership at the hosting site.
> 
> I'm unable to read the language at commando.wargames.sk, so I can't tell if the site permits personal hosting, or if you've attempted to hotlink.
> 
> Images must be hosted at a site authorizing you to post direct linking, since hotlinking to an image without permission of the host is against rules.


 
 Sorry, that was just a smilie from my website, I forgot that the image was placed in the "protected" folder. I edited my message, the smilie is now uploaded at imageshack.


----------



## jason9987

Wow that has to be the longest thread I've read straight through. Phaser said in one post he thinks the pumphouse still has power to it, if it does it probaly isnt connected through his meter he could have free electric, maybe he can charge all his batteries off that to have true "free lumens". It'd be great to see the door opened and get more pics of inside.


----------



## Phaserburn

Greetings, All. It's been a couple of months since I've posted here.

:wave: 

Cydonia, that was one of the most thought out posts I've ever read here on CPF, or anywhere else, for that matter. However, I am alright. Everyone, please feel free to post here, send me PMs, etc. I am perfectly ok to receive communications on this subject if you so desire. Post whatever you like here; I will see it. But thank you for your caring thoughts and looking out for my general welfare! My following/interest in this doesn't wane so much as gets distracted by my fairly busy life; lots going on that's totally unrelated.

*UPDATE*: I had an errand to do at the Bethany Town Hall last week on an off day from work. I used the opportunity to descend into the town's 1800's era walk in safe/vault, where property and other records are stored. A kindly elderly lady assisted me in the general direction of the records to my property, and showed me how to look them up. The computer in the department was almost useless, as it only contained records of the last 20 years. The town's previous 155 years of records are stored in ancient looking handwritten ledgers. So, off I go killing a few hours time by spelunking into the financial dealings of the past.

Well, if you've never done something like this (which I hadn't), you have to find the sale of the property by date, then see who the seller was. You then have to ply through book by book (many dozens) and page by page to find a transaction by that seller on the property in question. They are easy to miss, especially when you get into the fountain pen era. You also have to track the random times it was subdivided into other lots, which was quite common in the area I live in, apparently. 

I found out that it is quite easy to go off on a wild goose chase by following the wrong transaction. Sellers changed names on properties, properties changed hands within families, and tranactions are obfuscated by larger ones that include your property; or not! This is all compounded by the single line, handwritten notes through the years. Sometimes, the notes point you toward an obscure map in another book that you must decipher to see if they are indeed talking about your property at all! Gads!!

Well, after several confusing and dead trails, I got as far back as the early 1900s. It got pretty murky at this point; to be honest, I wasn't sure if I was tracing the right trail at all, and was going to stop for the day. I was really hoping to see a note that mentioned Daniel Lan?, but instead, in the year 1894, I found this: "Property assumed by Town of Bethany - Closed by Order". What the heck does that mean? The records lady had no clue; she said she had never seen anything like that before and that it was very unusual. She said no one had gone into the book I was looking at in many, many years. I asked if this note might be some sort of lien or siezure for debt/payment purposes or something similar, but she said no, she didn't think so. She said property sale research doesn't typically go back nearly that far for the typical private residence. I think this note pertained to another plot of land adjacent to mine as well. I can't find any record of the town transacting the land as a seller. This note seems to intersect the transaction thread I was following.

Anyone have any ideas what that might mean? There were no other notes of explanation anywhere. It was fun looking, though. The handwritten ink notes on the old pages are very suggestive of times past with their individual flourishes. A very human, very local history feeling from hands long gone compared with today's typical laser printed document.


----------



## GoingGear.com

Some quick and dirty googling shows that "closed by order" is something that the government does after an investigation or legal preceedings. I see a lot of references to properties being closed by order of the government after drug investigations, or other illegal activities that would require and affect the property. For instance, if someone was growing an acre of weed on their forested property, the goverment would close the property by order since it is something that would likely still have remnants there if someone else took possession of the property. 

I think the records lady was trying to cover up her knowledge of a drug ring operating out of the pumphouse. It's a conspiracy!


----------



## TorchBoy

lumiphile said:


> Some quick and dirty googling shows that "closed by order" is something that the government does after an investigation or legal preceedings.


So remind me what happened to the preacher guy?


----------



## milkyspit

TorchBoy said:


> So remind me what happened to the preacher guy?



If memory serves, his name was 'Father Divine'... seriously! Not sure where he shows up in the thread but it's in there. I might have misspelled it slightly, too... maybe it was 'Devine'?
:thinking:


----------



## Stillphoto

I just learned of this thread yesterday and read the whole thing through! Very cool, wish i had something that intriguing going on in my back yard!


----------



## Burgess

to StillPhoto --


Be *careful* what you wish for . . . .



(cue the scary music here)


----------



## tradderran

Another Bump for the best thread ever.:thumbsup::twothumbs


----------



## Manzerick

any word on if there is power to the pump house? 


Free lumens for everyone!!!!


----------



## Phaserburn

There appears to be power to the pumphouse. It hasn't been activated in a great many years.


----------



## Illum

so the area flooded because someone turned off the power to the pump....I smell a rat:thinking:


so was there a spark when you threw the switch?:naughty:


----------



## Neg2LED

do i hear update?

--neg


----------



## LuxLuthor

I have seen at least 5-6 gravestones over the years hiking through the woods here in S.E. Connecticut & R.I. Often they are near an old home that only has a fireplace/rock foundation remaining. I have a couple of friends who were instrumental with the Mohegan Indians getting federal recognition and the Mohegan Sun Casino. They are amazing to go out hiking and tracking with...and just to listen to their tribal stories that were mostly preserved in stories and lore. There is so much history and artifacts buried in large unpopulated forests. Amazing how many stone fences there are, and what you find when you follow them.


----------



## Phaserburn

Hmm. There is a stone fence that goes through the middle of the woods, behind the pumphouse. Never thought to question why it's there.


----------



## mossyoak

i just found this thread is quite awesome, we have stone fences running all over our farm in north GA, only thing weve ever found of interest was a old slave cabin out in the middle of the woods, strange becasue the other cabins were on the other side of the farm on the edge of a field.


----------



## brent878

wow, just read the whole thread for the first time and very interesting. The only thought that came to my mind that wasn't discussed in the thread was maybe it is Dennis LaM- instead of lan. That could me a M instead of a N that was cut off on the tombstone. Don't know if that affects any of the searches for the name in that time period but might turn up something useful. Or just another dead end.


----------



## bouncer

PB

how deep is the cave ? anything of interest there? man I want to come to Bethany now just to hang out for a weekend Don't need a cookout just to go caving and drive that dirt road at night (people tell me I'm not too stable)Lol


----------



## LuxLuthor

I have seen some of these, and other sacred Mohegan areas, and they are really amazing....especially when you know the history behind them.


----------



## tradderran

bump fore the best thread:wave:


----------



## zipplet

Just found this thread and read the entire thing. Very interesting and spooky! Phaserburn, please do carry on investigating this, we can't wait for you to do so.

About finding out if the pumphouse has working electricity: My dad has special electric tester screwdriver, NOT like the typical ones. You hold your thumb on the end and if you put the tip anywhere near a source of AC mains an LED glows. You could get hold of one of those and hold it near various wires/pipes in the pumphouse. However this would involve going inside... you know you want to!


----------



## TorchBoy

zipplet said:


> My dad has special electric tester screwdriver, NOT like the typical ones. You hold your thumb on the end and if you put the tip anywhere near a source of AC mains an LED glows. You could get hold of one of those and hold it near various wires/pipes in the pumphouse.


They're cool devices, but don't they depend on a current flowing? If so, if nothing is plugged in or running in the pumphouse there'd be no magnetic/electric field to detect.


----------



## zipplet

I believe I have played with my dads one around light switch wiring to lights that are off. I will doublecheck using the lightswitch in my room (the other rooms have fancy digital dimmers that always draw a trickle) and my halogen desklamp with it switched off at the lamp but plugged in, tomorrow.


----------



## TorchBoy

The power cable in the wall might still be carrying power, if the cable heads on to another power point or light switch that is being used.


----------



## zipplet

True. I'll try it with a power cord plugged in but not connected to anything. Best test.


----------



## BB

It sounds like your "screwdriver" tester uses capacitive "E" field coupling (AC electric Field does change when wire is powered, but no current flow). Will not detect a magnetic field at all (example, low voltage AC with heavy current flow--like an arc welder).

A coil of wire held next to a wire (or wire through coil) with flowing current (AC again), would be an "M" field coupling and would not show anything if the the wire was hot, but no current flowing.

Neither of these simple type of testers would reliably detect a DC field.

-Bill


----------



## tnuckels

To find:

*Spiders at night* – place your flashlight on your forehead between your eyebrows and aim the barrel straight out to where you are looking. Spider’s eyes will appear as glittering greenish or bluish sparkles and can be seen at quite some distance. If you put the light too far from your eyes or aim it off from where you are looking you will not see the light reflected from the spider’s eyes. Angle of incidence = reflection, if I recall correctly. Walk toward the sparkle and you will find a spider. Seems the bigger the sparkle, the bigger the spider you’ll find. Thought the lack of spiders in your pump house appears to have slipped a bit on the interest radar, your children will love this exercise, regardless.

*A cave entrance* – around our farm in middle Tennessee there are quite a number of caves in the area. Early morning, late evening, and after a rainstorm their entrances are easy to spot because water vapor condenses and appears as steam or smoke or mist because the air temperature coming out of the cave is different from that of the surrounding air. If there was a cave of sufficient volume, not just some depression in the ground, and the entrance is not completely sealed, I think this will aid in finding it. At least that’s been my observation. Some of the real cavers over in the headlamp section might be able to give more accurate information, as I’m just a dabbler.

Happy Hunting!


----------



## TorchBoy

tnuckels said:


> Angle of incidence = reflection, if I recall correctly.


You mean spiders have retroreflective eyes. :tinfoil:


----------



## tnuckels

Spider’s eyes seem to reflect light more like cat’s eyes, maybe something to do with their superior night vision, but don’t appear as forgiving as a retroflective street marker. It seems the farther away from your eyes that you hold your light, the greater the angle back to your own eyes, the less bright the glint appears in their eyes, and the harder it is to see and find them. 

Dunu how it works, just that it does, and my kids get a big kick out of it. We can find literally hundreds of spiders in our yard and shrubs this way … its kinda creepy to actually see how many there are out there, that you’re blissfully wading through all the time. What if they got tired of being constantly stepped on, joined forces into a single body and mind, with thousands of tiny glittering eyes, all bound together by that stronger than steel silk of theirs, and their collective hatred for mankind …

BTW, this works a lot better when it’s dry out, otherwise you’ll see reflections off each dewdrop and think the spiders have landed an expeditionary force on your lawn. Surprisingly, you can still find spiders under these conditions, it’s just harder when they’ve called down the rains … so they can mount their attack … under cover of so many decoys …


----------



## Burgess

to *tnuckels* --


Thanks for the Spider tip.


Hafta' try that one !


:thumbsup:


(oh, but what if they're facing the opposite direction ?) :eeksign:

_


----------



## knot

You can have my gold when you can pry them off my cold............wait.


----------



## KentuckyMike

Who would have thought an old pumphouse, a personal burial plot (or, perhaps, vandalized headstone), and a "cave" would have caused so much interest. I'll admit...it sucked me in. Especially when you consider all the other little "things" in this area. Very intriguing.

You know, my wife has been telling me since I met her 3+ years ago that she has been visited by ghosts. To be 100% honest, I thought she was just a touch of nuts. 

Then, a few months ago, we had a friend from our old home state visiting. He was equally skeptical of her claims of seeing ghosts. We were sitting in the living room talking one night, TV off, A/C off, all windows/doors closed. All of a sudden I felt a very, very cold draft on my spine. At that moment, my wife and our friend also sat straight up, and the cat (who was sitting near our bar) darted into the bedroom (the cat actually took off a second before the chill, so we know it wasn't our movement that scared her off). I saw a woman standing next to the bar (where the cat was) in a blue and white dress. She was gone fairly quickly. I stepped outside for a cigarette, and my friend came along. My wife went to the restroom. I was in shock, and I said to my buddy, "You're probably going to think I'm crazy, but..." and he said, "Did you see her, too?" I said, "Yes." He replied, "Blue and white dress, next to the bar?" Wow... I told him not to mention it to my wife, as she is terrified of the ghosts she sees. He agreed. A few minutes later she came out onto the patio. "So, did you guys see her, too? Wearing a blue and white dress? Next to the bar? Chill on your spine, right when the cat took off?"

Ever since then, I don't make fun of my wife when she claims to have been visited, and I'm a lot more interested in stuff like this. Especially that road where the "whatevers" attack cars....fascinating story. Thanks for sharing, PB!!


----------



## TorchBoy

KentuckyMike said:


> "So, did you guys see her, too? Wearing a blue and white dress? Next to the bar? Chill on your spine, right when the cat took off?"


Who ya gonna call? :ironic:


----------



## Burgess

to *KentuckyMike* --


Thank you for sharing that with us.



Very interesting thread we have here. :candle:

_


----------



## Daniel_sk

TorchBoy said:


> Who ya gonna call? :ironic:


Remember that song? "If Somethings' Strange, In your neighborhood...Who ya gonna call?....Ghost Busters! "


----------



## Manzerick

It's strange and I do believe!!!


----------



## Unforgiven

At over 550 replies we'll close this one. 

If Phaserburn has anything new or updates to add, he may start a new thread.


----------



## Phaserburn

*Re: Ghosthunting*

Return to The Pumphouse!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2397661#post2397661


----------

